# Unglaubliches im AH



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

Frag nicht wie...staune nur...

Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4usg-1-jpg.html

Viel Spass beim betrachten und Bauklötzer staunen...


----------



## KickDing (29. November 2007)

oh sh!t. run for you life!


----------



## Darthi (29. November 2007)

Dazu sag ich nur:

ROFL!!!

Gibt leute die nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Shevil (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nit schlecht das nenn ich ma glücksschuss ^^


----------



## Derrty (29. November 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




Naja sag was würdest du wollen wenn du nen 19er pvp twink hast???????
Natürlich nur sachen tragen die für dein lvl angemessen sind und nciht mit coole verzauberungen verstärkt?

Das ist ganz normal da kann man nix machn ich mein ich würds auch machn.
Das du dich hier so aufregst bringt sich auch nix^^
Glaubst blizzard schaut hier rein und lies das?


> der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.


WoW ist einfach unglaublich groß und so wie alles was groß ist und das auch im rl gibt es fehler die kann man nicht beheben.

mfg


----------



## Old_Nick (29. November 2007)

Sowas entlockt mir ein müdes A*schrunzeln. Das wird man erst dann ausmerzen können, wenn man sowas komplett verbietet/unmöglich macht. Und das wird nie passieren. Theoretisch kann das ja jeder machen (wie die pro-power-leute immer tönen) und fair-play anstatt sich einfach durch diese I-Win-Button-Ausrüstung "geil" zu fühlen (was die contra-fraktion immer sagt) ist in WoW-BG's einfach nicht drin. Sowas geht einfach nicht, so lange sich jeder sein eigenes Equipment zusammenbasteln kann, anstatt daß beim Betreten von PVP-Bereichen (egal ob BG oder Arena) alle vorher mit spezieller bereitgestellter gleicher bzw. gleichwertiger Ausrüstung ausgestattet werden.

Von daher: Who cares? Spätestens, seit mein Mage damals mit für sein level wirklich gutem Equip, aber eben ohne mega-power-ups, von einigen Spielern regelmäßig two-hitted wurde, ist mir das einfach nur schnurz. Ich wär auch für weniger power-play, einfach damit fights länger dauern und man anstelle seiner proccs und enchants das richtige Timing im Einsatz seiner Fähigkeiten braucht, um was zu reißen, aber darüber aufregen oder auch nur den Kopf schütteln, das mach ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich geh ab und an in BG's und wenn da wieder solche "Roxxor" rumeiern, dann versuch ich irgendwie das BG durchzuziehen und denk mir mein Teil.
Ich kann nichts ändern. Blizzard will nichts ändern oder kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe und damit ist das Thema dann abgehakt. Bevor ich mir durch solche Lächerlichkeiten den Tag versauen laß, geh ich lieber wieder lvln.


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Naja sag was würdest du wollen wenn du nen 19er pvp twink hast???????
> Natürlich nur sachen tragen die für dein lvl angemessen sind und nciht mit coole verzauberungen verstärkt?
> 
> Das ist ganz normal da kann man nix machn ich mein ich würds auch machn.
> ...



Also ich glaub Du solltest Dir meine Worte noch mal durch lesen. Ich hab mich in keiner Weise drüber aufgeregt. Noch weniger hab ich das hier rein geschrieben damit Blizzard das liesst. Den selben Beitrag hab ich nämlich im OFF-Forum noch mal rein gepackt...und da werden sie es lesen.

Ich wollte damit nur mal aufzeigen das entgegen Blizzards Behauptungen immer noch möglich ist Verzauberungen auf LOW Zeug szu packen die eigendlich für lvl 50+ oder noch höher gedacht sind. Und so lange sowas geht, werden Spieler die es sich leisten können dies auch tun. 
Nur das zB Neueinsteiger im ersten BG so überhauptkeine Chance mehr haben einen Spieler der derart verzaubert ist zu töten...und das sie dann nur Frust aufbauen statt Spielspass...das scheinen viele zu vergessen.
Und seien wir mal ehrlich...wenn ich mit nem "I-Win" Button durchs BG laufe und mich kaum einer killen kann, ich aber dafür jeden umniete...heisst das noch lange nicht das ich was drauf hab. Das heisst eher "ich hab nix drauf deswegen muss ich auf solche Hilfe zurück greifen...". 
Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Nikfire (29. November 2007)

Die hose hat mein 19ner PvP schurke auch haben die meisen 19pvpler!! entweder so oder die mit den zauberfaden!! Es will halt jeder gewinnen deswegen machen sie das weils die gegner auch haben.


----------



## Old_Nick (29. November 2007)

Nikfire schrieb:


> Die hose hat mein 19ner PvP schurke auch haben die meisen 19pvpler!! entweder so oder die mit den zauberfaden!! Es will halt jeder gewinnen deswegen machen sie das weils die gegner auch haben.


Eben. Weil die anderen das ja auch machen. Von daher: Das Sinnvollste, um ein für allemal dem ständigen geflame zwischen pro und contra den Hahn abzudrehen ist es einfach, daß ein Ausrüstungspool speziell für BG's gemacht wird. Da kann dann keiner mehr sagen: "Die anderen sind imba gepowered" bzw. "Ich mach das auch, weil alle anderen das ja auch machen."

Jeder kann aus den gleichen Sachen auswählen und keiner hat nen Grund zu maulen, daß er im Equipment hinterherhinkt. Die einzigen, die dann noch meckern können, sind die, die dann nicht mehr so "derbe skilled" abgehen, weil sie bis dahin eben nur vom equipment-Vorteil gelebt haben.


----------



## Necromato (29. November 2007)

Ich finds ganz ok, ich sag mal so... wer level 19 ist hat sicherlich nicht das Ziel nach einer Woche x Ehre zu haben, eher weiter zu leveln wenn es sein Main char ist. Für leute die mit ihren twinks PvP spielen ist es sicherlich ganz gut, du musst dich nicht auf lvl 70 hochleveln, und Arena zu spielen und (um auf dem besten stand zu sein) Season 3 tragen. Für leute denen einfach die Zeit dazu fehlt ist es recht in Ordnung.


----------



## Throgan (29. November 2007)

Mich wundert es eher das Dich sowas überrascht, kanntest das etwa noch net?^^

Ich kann die Beinrüssi auch basteln und ich muss sagen es hat meinem Twink gute Dienste geleistet beim lvln^^ So von lvl 5-20 mit etwa ~400hp mehr is schon fein, is jedoch auch bei mir nur für PvE gewesen, ich seh persönlich keinen tieferen Sinn in BG´s unter lvl 70 zu gehen =)


----------



## Papam (29. November 2007)

Naja typisch Ally´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (29. November 2007)

Es ist nicht mehr möglich nur einige haben mitgedacht und die Hosen in massen verzaubert ehe es durch den Patch unmöglich war und diese werden immernoch nach und nach verhökert.


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mehr möglich nur einige haben mitgedacht und die Hosen in massen verzaubert ehe es durch den Patch unmöglich war und diese werden immernoch nach und nach verhökert.



Also da hab ich IG mitlerweile ganz andere Sachen gehört. Es gibt da immer noch Mittel und Wege lowlvl Items zu pimpen bis sie fast platzen. Da zeigt sich doch nur das Blizz a) zu dumm ist. oder b)es ist ihnen scheiss egal ist. 
Mir tun nur jene Spieler leid die grade erst mit WoW neu anfangen und sich mal im BG austoben wollen. Und dann feststellen müssen das sie so garkeine Chance haben gegen solche Leute. Teilweise braucht man 4-6 Leute um einen Powertwink mal down zu bekommen. Und so sollte es einfach nicht sein...


----------



## Taniquel (29. November 2007)

ich level mir grad einen allichar hoch um mal ein paar andere q zu machen (mom lvl 46), da ich lieber pvp mache  statt wie blöd in immer die gleichen instancen zu rennen mache ich das mit dem char natürlich auch .in der 10- 19 ws wurde ich sofort angemault was ich kacknoob mit meinem crap am leib denn da will (sie hatten ja recht^^), aber das kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein das ich erst mit 48 bzw 58 vernünftig bg's machen kann weil sonst alles mit mit twinks vollhängt die ungepimt nix hinkriegen. ich habe wohlbemerkt nix gegen entchants , die hab ich auf meinen set dann auch aber ich denke es sollte doch alles ein bisschen im rahmen bleiben


----------



## o0Miller0o (29. November 2007)

Sollen sie machen was sie wollen... Ich war mal mit 19 (normales Quest Equip) im BG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja habs dann gleich aufgegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ist halt wirklick blöd für Lows. Sollte einen extra Bereich geben für diese Pvptwinks!


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



*
BOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

DAS IST JA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (29. November 2007)

dann könnte man auf dem schulhof nicht mehr protzen viele onehitkills man wieder hatte,also warum noch nen pvpchar^^


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. November 2007)

Frag nicht wie...staune nur...

Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4usg-1-jpg.html

Viel Spass beim betrachten und Bauklötzer staunen...

Also da gibts noch nen bessern faden^^ , nich das dir mal die augen rausfallen...
19er bg is haltn netter kleiner zeitvertreib nebenbei...
Mich nervts auch wenn ich mit normalem char mal schnell bg gehen will und alls doppelt so viel hp haben^^
Schau dir des ma an:

Preis für lvl 19 pvp schurken:

Klinge von Schattenfang: 250-450g
Assasinenklinge:200-300g
Gutes Rare Equip für alle weiteren slots (fast alle wr´s): 200g ca.

und jez kommen die teuren sachen^^:
angenommen Mungo und Kreuzfahrer auf die Waffen: 300-600g (wenn man keinen kennst ders billiger macht)

+Fadenkosten (bei der hose halt) bitte preis ergänzen wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also geht eig. nichs unter 1k g^^
is schon krass wenn man erst angefangen hat...
aber mit 70 geht 1k eig. relativ schnell wennst farmst, deswegen ham auch so viele pvp chars, weil se nich wissen wohin mitn geld^^

lg Tupac


----------



## vooDoo-Theos (29. November 2007)

Also die +30 Ausdauer Hose is da schon eher die LoFi Version. 
Auf dass man mich jetzt steinigen möge...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surani (29. November 2007)

hiho,

mal eine Frage, was ist das für ein Addon wo man sieht was die Hose
beim Händler wert ist? (der untere Tooltip)

danke und mfg


----------



## vooDoo-Theos (29. November 2007)

Surani schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> mal eine Frage, was ist das für ein Addon wo man sieht was die Hose
> beim Händler wert ist? (der untere Tooltip)
> ...




Das müsste Stubby sein glaub ich, ist beim großen Auctioneer Pack mit dabei.


----------



## Psytis (29. November 2007)

ich hab auch letztens einem das +40 aus +12 bew gemacht für seinen twink.
er meinte nur "man gönnt sich ja sonst nix".
da sollte Blizz vielleicht auch eine "nur für items ab lvl 55" grenze drauf machen. alle anderen rüstungssets haben so eine einschränkung.
aber wenn die das jetzt einführen wird es sicher ein paar angefressene 19er twinks geben.


----------



## oldman (29. November 2007)

und mal erlich welcher pve spieler geht mit lvl 19 in ein bg das kostet zuviel zeit und bringt nix also was solls egal


----------



## b1ubb (29. November 2007)

gekauft hast es aber schon oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hakuku (29. November 2007)

entschuldigt, ganz eine andere frage:

warum redet ihr immer von 19er Twinks ? hat das eine bedeutung (nur 19) ????

was ist das der sinn dahinter.

thx


----------



## Yenwer (29. November 2007)

@ hakuku

die BG gehen immer mit vollem 10er Level los, (10-19, 20-29, usw.) also bist mit einem 19er Twink am Maximum für das BG und der größte, dickste und mit den ganzen Sachen drauf auch der imbanesete 19er der rumläufts...


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. November 2007)

genau so isses...
19 bg is der inbegriff für pimped chars^^


----------



## hakuku (29. November 2007)

THX für schnelle antwort.


----------



## Hawk0 (29. November 2007)

Also das Rüstungsset ist ja jetzt mal nicht so selten, dass es irgendwie nen eigenen Thread verdient hätte^^

Also jeder Twink von mir bekommt sobald er lvl5 erreicht entweder dieses Set, oder das mit +25Spelldmg und +15Ausdauer.

Nicht, weil ich so schlecht spiele um das unbedingt zu brauchen, sondern weil man das Gold eh übrig hat und dann gechillt leveln kann. (10agi isn bissel crit und 25spelldmg is auch nicht schlecht, das Lebenspolster nimmt man gern mit)


Und nein, ich fordere dann nicht irgendwelche Leute zum Duell oder mache mit 19 PvP (bisher wurde jeder Twink von mir angeschrieben mit Sachen wie "ein Druide im 19er PvP? noob" - dabei hab ich den BG nicht EINMAL betreten^^ Nicht jeder kauft sich solche Sachen nur um im PvP andere zu pwnen. Manche wollen einfach nur schön eazy leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (29. November 2007)

das is ein ganz normales pvp twink hose mit verzauberer mein twink hat die mit 40ausdauer hat aber auch 230g gekostet aber naja wohin mit dem gold^^


----------



## Blitzfritz (29. November 2007)

...naja, solche Items sind halt für Leute gedacht, die sonst nichts auf die Reihe kriegen. Mal ehrlich, diejenigen, die mit solchem Equip rumrennen, sind doch wohl die gleichen, die sich dann mit lvl 70 beschweren, dass sie im BG dauernd auf die Fr** bekommen.

Blizz hat hier eine Möglichkeit für RL-Frustrierte geschaffen, sich mal richtig auzutoben. Wer im RL nichts zu sagen oder entscheiden hat, hat hier mal eine Möglichkeit, sich "goodlike" zu fühlen. Ob es sich da nun um Kiddies oder Erwachsene handelt, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Obwohl ich eigentlich fast davon ausgehe, dass die meisten davon Erwachsene sind, die sich damit einen "Jugendtraum" erfüllen. "Endlich bin ich mal wer, ich bin IMBA... - das sind doch die Antworten, die man dann von solchen Leuten bekommt - zumindest, bis sie lvl 70 sind^^ - Dann hat die Herrlichkeit ein Ende und es wird der nächste IMBA-PvP-Twink erstellt.

Frustrierend ist das ganze halt für solche Spieler, die sich einen ernsthaften Twink erstellen oder auch für solche Leute, die ganz neu mit dem Spiel anfangen. Ich für meinen Teil hätte dann wahrscheinlich schon mit WoW aufgehört, wenn es mich betreffen würde. 

Aber da Blizz nichts dagegen unternimmt, scheint es denen (wie vieles andere auch) egal zu sein. Die Balance im Spiel ist schon seit einiger Zeit eh im Ar*** - zumindest seit es die PvP-Realm-Pools gibt, in denen PvE-Spieler gezwungen werden, sich mit PvP´lern zu messen. Aber lassen wir das Thema, das würde sonst hier zu weit führen.


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. November 2007)

/vote @2Pac^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

denke auch das lvl 19er pvp is ehr für pvp twinks also mir persönlich ziemlich egal da ich eh erst ab 59+ pvp mache


----------



## bockert (29. November 2007)

Blitzfritz schrieb:


> Frustrierend ist das ganze halt für solche Spieler, die sich einen ernsthaften Twink erstellen oder auch für solche Leute, die ganz neu mit dem Spiel anfangen. Ich für meinen Teil hätte dann wahrscheinlich schon mit WoW aufgehört, wenn es mich betreffen würde.
> 
> ...




"ernsthaften Twinks " werden nun mal gut ausgestattet, ob du das willst oder nicht.  Und mir pers. ist das auch egal , jeder soll so spielen wie er es für richtig hält, und wenn mir da ein "over powert" pvp twink entgegen kommt.. wayne?  



Blitzfritz schrieb:


> Aber da Blizz nichts dagegen unternimmt, scheint es denen (wie vieles andere auch) egal zu sein. Die Balance im Spiel ist schon seit einiger Zeit eh im Ar*** - zumindest seit es die PvP-Realm-Pools gibt, in denen PvE-Spieler gezwungen werden, sich mit PvP´lern zu messen. Aber lassen wir das Thema, das würde sonst hier zu weit führen.



Warum soll Blizz deiner meinung nach was dagegen unternehmen ? Es steht doch jeden frei sich solche enchants zu besorgen  , oder nicht?  
*
zum schluss noch...*
Denke das viele Leute einfach neidisch sind auf die pvp Tvinks mit ihren teueren verzauberungen. usw. Weil sie es selbst nicht gebacken kriegen ihren mainchar gut auszustatten, flamen sie wieder rum was das zeug hält. (allgemein)

So long .. Have fun.


----------



## nuriina (29. November 2007)

Ich würd mich ja mal eher über das erste Item Bardenhose des Affen für 5g aufregen. ;-) Weil die Hose ist Gold definitiv nicht wert.  Ausserdem: Ich seh des öfteren Brille mit Grünen Gläsern + 100 GP im AH. Alles nix neues...


----------



## Genomchen (29. November 2007)

Das muss ich den TuPacs (^^) recht geben.
1. Wohin mit dem Gold
und noch viel wichtiger
2. Man kann viiiieel einfacher Leveln. Für jemanden der seinen vierten oder noch mehr Char anfängt, der hat einfach Lust ihn schnell hoch zu leveln. Und da zB die meisten Items erst mit 40+ anfangen Spelldmg zB zu haben, ist das eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, sich um ein Plus an Spelldmg, Ausdauer, etc. zu kümmern.

Aber was solls, es wird immer nur rumgeheult, wie scheisse ist das und wie scheisse ist das. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest, würdest du deinen Twink doch auch pimpen, warum auch nicht, wenn er dadurch stärker wird. Der Skill bei WoW besteht nunmal leider auch zu einem Teil aus dem Equip und das kann keiner abstreiten. Und wenn du siehst, dass du getwo-hittet wirst...xD...dann mach gefälligst was an deinem Equip oder heul ned rum. BG und vorallem BG/PVP ist seeeehhr Equipabhängig, solange Blizz kein Item-Pool nur für BGs macht und bis dahin müssen sich die anderen nicht dir anpassen, sondern du den anderen, oder du läßt BG bleiben.


----------



## BloodyLove (29. November 2007)

was glaubst du wie geil mein 29er schurke damals aufm BG mit 2 x lifesteal abgegangen ist.... wenn ich mal halb gesundheit hatte, musste ich nicht essen oder mich verbinden sondern ichfach nur irgendwen verhauen ....

im 29er bereich für schurken definitiv 1. wahl: lebensdiebstahl!


----------



## Josgasan (29. November 2007)

genau so sehe ich es auch! @ genomchen!


wie immer ist das halt jedem selber überlassen, wir es empfindet! doch es gibt bestimmt schlimmeres!


greets


----------



## Hernwhaga (29. November 2007)

19-er pvp twinks haben kleine genitalien btw


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> 19-er pvp twinks haben kleine genitalien btw



sehr konstruktiv....
bevor hier wieder eine langwierige diskussion ueber daseins-berchtigung von pvp-twinks entsteht bitte ich den thread lieber zu schliessen...vor allem bei solchen bemerkungen...


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> sehr konstruktiv....
> bevor hier wieder eine langwierige diskussion ueber daseins-berchtigung von pvp-twinks entsteht bitte ich den thread lieber zu schliessen...vor allem bei solchen bemerkungen...



wenn du willst das es geschlossen wird musst ne report senden (dann dürfte es gehen weil die gms net alle threads lesen)

und zum Thema wieso wollt ihr alle auf die low lvl bgs? Es gibt wenig ehre und die chars sind noch nichtmal halbwegs entfalltet was die fehigkeiten etc angeht


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

report war nach dem post raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[klugscheisser sagt: gm kommt von game master, das ist ein betreuer des spieles. hier handelt es sich um ein forum, da gibt es nur moderatoren]


----------



## Toyuki (29. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> report war nach dem post raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann is ja gut ^^ weil ich hab schon oft gehört das alle sowas wie "/vote 4 close" etc geschrieben haben aber nie reporten dann bringt das mist nichts



> [klugscheisser sagt: gm kommt von game master, das ist ein betreuer des spieles. hier handelt es sich um ein forum, da gibt es nur moderatoren]



dann halt fm (forum master 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kofineas (29. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> *
> BOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> DAS IST JA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UNGLAUBLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Schließe mich dir da voll und gan an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (29. November 2007)

also mal die erste seite überflogen....

mein hunter twink 19 hat die netherkluftbeinrüstung (+40ausdauer +12beweglichkeit) assasienenklinge +15 beweglichkeit usw... ka was ihr wollt... overpowered/imba pvp 19 ist doch nun wirklich nichts neues und gang und gebe...

erstaunt war ich wirklich nicht als ich den screeni gesehen habe zumal jeder sich die grollbalgbeinrüstung kaufen kann und auf sogar low lvl hosen drauf ballern kann die beim anlegen nicht gebunden werden, so hat man immer gute klammoten für nachwuchs-chars... naja

ich hätte mich jetzt gewundert wenn du mir da ein lvl 70 item gezeigt hättst auf die irgendewie was absolut krasses unglaubliches im normalen spiel normal nicht mögliches geballrt wär... aber naja

lvl 19 pvp ftw macht echt fun immer oben zu stehen mit 50:0 kills xD nur um die horde zu ärgern natürlich


----------



## Valiel (29. November 2007)

Old_Nick schrieb:


> Eben. Weil die anderen das ja auch machen. Von daher: Das Sinnvollste, um ein für allemal dem ständigen geflame zwischen pro und contra den Hahn abzudrehen ist es einfach, daß ein Ausrüstungspool speziell für BG's gemacht wird. Da kann dann keiner mehr sagen: "Die anderen sind imba gepowered" bzw. "Ich mach das auch, weil alle anderen das ja auch machen."
> 
> Jeder kann aus den gleichen Sachen auswählen und keiner hat nen Grund zu maulen, daß er im Equipment hinterherhinkt. Die einzigen, die dann noch meckern können, sind die, die dann nicht mehr so "derbe skilled" abgehen, weil sie bis dahin eben nur vom equipment-Vorteil gelebt haben.




Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. 

Die Dinge die man sich für Ehre/bla kaufen kann, sollten dementsprechend nicht mehr dazu dienen sich im BG/Arena zu bevorteilen, sondern genauso wie andere Items das spielen ausserhalb erleichtern.


----------



## Sérâph!m (29. November 2007)

@Threadersteller: Sagt dir der Begriff 19er-PvP-Twink was?


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> und bis dahin müssen sich die anderen nicht dir anpassen, sondern du den anderen, oder du läßt BG bleiben.



Hallo? Verkehrte Welt?

Die fair Spielenden sollen sich den unfair Spielenden anpassen? Was ist denn das für eine Forderung?
_Ich_ soll mir eine kugelsichere Weste kaufen, weil _andere_ plötzlich mit Pistolen auf der Straße herumrennen?

Wie wäre es denn damit, daß die anderen einfach ihre Pistolen ablegen?

Ich wünsche allen Powertwinkern, daß sie nur noch gegen Spieler ihres Schlages spielen dürfen und alle normalen Spieler auf niedrigen Stufen die BGs meiden. Dann würden sich nämlich die Itemvorteile aufheben und sie hätten das, was sie gegen die meisten normalen Spieler gewinnen läßt, nicht mehr.

Man kann nur hoffen, daß Blizz die Mindeststufen verschiedener Gegenstände und Mindestitemlevel mancher Verzauberungen anhebt. Anders kommt man diesem Gewänz ja nicht bei.


----------



## no.n@me (29. November 2007)

nunja, hast scho recht, das is mit den preisen ist ziemlich übertriebn,
aber wer der beste sein möchte, muss auch ma ins gras beißen bzw
in die geldbörse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs eig nur aus fun gemacht, d.h. mal n netten
jäger erstellt und den mit dem (fast) besten equip ausgestattet

kostenpunkt: ~1500g 

die kosten warn mir im endeffekt auch egal, weil sowas kann man als 70er 
echt schnell farmen

aber wenns halt wen stört, dass  pvp im 10-19er bereich "echt"
unausgewogen ist, dann soll er halt weiter lvln.... 

falls es wenn interessiert: =)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Y%C3%A4x


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2007)

Also Tupac das finde ich etwas übertrieben. 
Klinge von Shadowfang vllt 200g, Assassinenklinge 300g, das ist ok.
Mungo kannst du nicht bei nem 19er auf die Waffe machen! der Faden kostet ca 400g. Aber ich bin auch so auf 1k gekommen meinen Char sieht man unten *stolzbin* und ich finde, das lohnt sich auch ^^


----------



## Rakyo (29. November 2007)

Gott^^"

Man ich hab zwar nicht so viel Spielerfahrung im bg aber die Preise für PvP-Twink Equip sind schon extrem xD

Hab letztens den Nachthäscher bekommen (BSF Rar-Drop 0,01%) und sofort ins AH gepackt xD Hab 250g abkassiert mit meinem Main auf Lv32

Und am Aben dhab ich ncohmal Assassinklinge für 350g gesehen...

Also lern ich mal bsf allein abzufarmen und verdien mir so meine kohle (Obwhl ich zu Zeit ja genug hab =P)

Liebe Grüße Rakyo (aka Datorus von Anetheron)


----------



## Myanda (29. November 2007)

Ja super eure 19er PVP Twinks. Ganz großes Kino.
Equip > Skill. Ok Phrasenschwein. Egal.
Ich kann Blitzfritz nur Recht geben, und einige Posts verstärken das nur.
"Super ich steh ganz oben und keiner kann mir was. Ich bin der Held. Ich kann den anderen auf die Fresse haun und die können mir nix."
Dazu nochmal ein ganz dickes Lob. Level 70 Verzauberungen auf 19er Klamotten machen.  Prima. 
Sitzen dann kichernd hinter ihrem Monitor wenn sie mal wieder einen Causal Player mit lvl 16 umgehaun haben, der zum ersten mal drin ist und sich denkt: "hä, was war das jetzt?". 

Außerdem redet ihr die ganze Zeit von lvl19, ich hab auch schon genug lvl 29 PVP Twinks gesehen. 

Wisst ihr was die fairsten BGs waren? Bevor die wöchentliche Jagd nach Epischen Gegenständen in Kara und Heroics losgingen in den 70ern.
Alle einigermaßen durch Quests und Drops gleich Equipped. Und die erste Arena Saison. Wer da was kann, der hat was drauf, aber so...
arm.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. November 2007)

unbelievable! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (29. November 2007)

Naja, was is daran so besonderes? Is bei uns Allys überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (29. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wenn du willst das es geschlossen wird musst ne report senden (dann dürfte es gehen weil die gms net alle threads lesen)
> 
> und zum Thema wieso wollt ihr alle auf die low lvl bgs? Es gibt wenig ehre und die chars sind noch nichtmal halbwegs entfalltet was die fehigkeiten etc angeht



wegen dem spass.. ;D abwechslung usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaali (29. November 2007)

alle die auf lvl 19 pvp machen haben se nitmehr alle und das sag ich nicht um euch zu ärgern sonder weil ichs ernst meine!!!


----------



## mkchrissi (29. November 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




was hast du dir den gedacht? 

denkst du echt die hätten nach der lvl begränzung auch allen items die verzauberung deletet?
twink pvp´ler haben unter 35 keinen sinn mehr.. deswegen machen sie bei uns (ka wie es auf anderen servern ist) nur noch 39er twinks!

is wie immer Blizz rulez..  lol


----------



## Nightwraith (29. November 2007)

Ich will hier nur mal anmerken das ich aus dem RL jemand kenne der sich die schwere Grollhufbalgbeinrüsung auf die Hose seines Lvl 19-PvP-Palas raufgehaun hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was krank is,ist dass er nu 2000 Leben hat...Man kann die zwar nur noch auf Items benutzen die sich in eigenem Besitz befinden, aber da man das auch auf Dinge benutzen kann die sich im eigenen Inventar befinden, wie im Beispielscreenshot vermutlich geschehen, ist den Imba-PvP-Twinks lange kein Riegel vorgeschoben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

no.n@me schrieb:


> aber wenns halt wen stört, dass  pvp im 10-19er bereich "echt"
> unausgewogen ist, dann soll er halt weiter lvln....



Schon wieder diese verquere Forderung. Die Fairen sollen gehen und den Unfairen den Platz überlassen? Kommt gar nicht in die Tüte! Die Unfairen sollen sich zum Teufel scheren.

„Aber wenn es halt jemanden stört, daß im Forum geflamet wird, soll er halt andere Threads lesen.“ wäre ’n genauso toller Vorschlag.


----------



## Seedian (29. November 2007)

Hatte auch mal so nen 1k 19er damals noch vor BC zeiten.
Auch mit allem was dazu gehört hat mit Ingi auf sonst was geskillt und alles verzauberunge. Damals noch den IMBA Crusader auf meine Assiklingen.
Es war schon witzig Stoffies zu Onehitten und alles platt zu holzen was geht.
Aber mit der zeit war es irgenwie nicht mehr soooooooo lustig.
Naja jetz is mein twink 70 und macht mir mehr spaß als der kleine 19er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nix gegen die 19er twinks finde es halt lustig und schau gerne den kleinen bei Duellen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bin ich dafür !
Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält.
Und einer der hier schon geschrieben hat "welcher normale 19er geht innen BG" kostet doch nur zeit und die hat man nicht wenn man lvl will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Seedian schrieb:


> Es war schon witzig Stoffies zu Onehitten
> 
> Ich hab nix gegen die 19er twinks finde es halt lustig und schau gerne den kleinen bei Duellen zu
> 
> ...



sehe ich jetzt nur die ironie in dem post?
wenn keine "normalen" ins BG gehen wuerden, wen wuerdest du dann onehitten?????


----------



## prontopronto (29. November 2007)

Seedian schrieb:


> Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält.
> Und einer der hier schon geschrieben hat "welcher normale 19er geht innen BG" kostet doch nur zeit und die hat man nicht wenn man lvl will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gottseidank darf nicht jeder das machen was er für richtig hält. 
Mal wieder Zeit im off Forum paar Denkanstöße zwecks einer Item Datenbank Abfrage einzuwerfen. 
Kann ja prinzipiell nicht so schwer sein Gegenstände die von Haus aus einem Item Lvl von ca. 15-30 entsprechen auf solche Verzauberungen durchprüfen zu lassen.
Der Mist gehört einfach nur gelöscht, damit "unnormale 19" nicht mehr in ein Low LVL Bg anzutreffen sind, da ihnen somit die einzige Motivation (Mr. Casual abfarmen mit einer Hand unterm Tisch) genommen wurde.


----------



## Nesnah (29. November 2007)

Bevor du dich über sowas aufregst ....(edit)

Du hast dir von deinem main gold geschickt damit du dir tolle sachen im AH kaufen kannst damit du im BG so richtig rummoschen kannst oder ? denn ich gehe mal nicht davon aus so wie dein equipt aussieht dies dein main ist mit 36 g... also bevor du rumkrakehlst wie gemein das doch ist schau in den spiegel... wenn Du willst das das BG clear bleibt von solchen gesocks die meinen ihren Twink bis zur unendlichkeit zu dopen denn fang bei dir erstmal an und schickt euch kein gold aufm twink um euch auszurüsten.... 

denn wäre der erste schritt zu einem fairen spiel getan.....

nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## J4RUL3 (29. November 2007)

So toll is die hose nicht es gibt noch bessere für den levelbereich


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Bevor du dich über sowas aufregst guck dich selber einmal an...
> 
> Du hast dir von deinem main gold geschickt damit du dir tolle sachen im AH kaufen kannst damit du im BG so richtig rummoschen kannst oder ? denn ich gehe mal nicht davon aus so wie dein equipt aussieht dies dein main ist mit 36 g... also bevor du rumkrakehlst wie gemein das doch ist schau in den spiegel... wenn Du willst das das BG clear bleibt von solchen gesocks die meinen ihren Twink bis zur unendlichkeit zu dopen denn fang bei dir erstmal an und schickt euch kein gold aufm twink um euch auszurüsten....
> 
> ...



oh nein... macht schnell die BGs zu, der kerl verbraet 36 (sechsunddreissig) Gold im AH fuer IMBA-pvp equipp

[/ironie off]

ist nicht dein ernst oder?
meine lev 16 priesterin hat 100 gold.... oh nein wie kann ich nur... naja fairerweise...die ist bank/auktionschar...die darf das...
ach ja und fast alle meine anderen chars haben ebenfalls ueber 20 gold...egal welches lev...warum auch nicht...muss ich mir beim skillen keine gedanken machen

dein argument ist laaaaaaahm


----------



## chrisil (29. November 2007)

wie wärs eigntl. ma damit das man für jeden gegner im pvp den man killt ep kriegt... nich viel aber so würd sich das für die ganzen 19er pvp twinks sich net nehr lohnen weiß noch wieviel k gold auszugeben weil se dann nach 3wochen zocken oder so lvl up wärne ;-)

Chrisil


----------



## Kujon (29. November 2007)

soll jeder so machen, wie er/sie will - mir persönlich würde die herausforderung fehlen.

kritische frage: lernt man seinen char spielen, wenn man nie gefordert wird und nur mit autohit jeden kampf gewinnt? kann man an seiner spielweise feilen, wenn jeder nach zwei hits umfällt und gar nie schnell reagieren und in die trickkiste greifen muss? kennt man die trickkiste überhaupt?

nur mal so zum verinnerlichen und sich eine meinung zu bilden^^


----------



## Genomchen (29. November 2007)

@Isegrim
Du hast das falsch verstanden. Solange Blizz nichts ändert, bleibt ihm nichts übrig als sich anzupassen und wenns ihm ned taugt, dann muss er halt bis Level-XX es bleiben lassen.
Und dein Vergleich mit der Pistole ist gelinde ausgedrückt Schwachsinn, denn das klingt ja fast so, wie wenn wir auf BGs in den reinsten Ghettos wohnen, wo man links und rechts auf Kugeln achten muss und sich nur was holt um ne Kugel sicher abzufangen, wo wir aber wieder beim Gleichen sind, ne Knarre hat er dadurch nicht^^ 
Was ich meinte ist, wenn er was gegen die ausrichten will, muss er sich halt auch solche Dinge zulegen. Ich finds auch Scheisse, wenn ich im BG auf Schurken treffe, die mich onehitten, deshalb geh ich mit meinen Twinks auch ned in die BGs und befriedige damit die PVP-Twinks. Meine Verzauberungen auf den Char sind aus Leveltechnischen Gründen drauf und nicht, weil ich mich anpasse. Da hast du evtl Recht, da hab ich vlt das falsche Wort gewählt. Aber mal ehrlich, wieviel Situationen gibt es im Game, wo es unfair ist, man sich aber an das Unfaire anpassen muss, oder es sein lässt, und frag jetzt bitte nicht nach Beispielen, sonst muss ich wieder soviel schreiben^^
Aber es ist einfach so, ist vieleicht unmoralisch, aber es ist so. Wenn es ihn nervt und er was reißen will in nem 19er BG, dann muss er auch zu diesen Mitteln greifen wenn das so über Hand nimmt, oder auf Level 29 warten.
Klar kann man rumspekulieren, was wäre von Blizz gut, was müssten sie verbessern. Aber ich kenn diese Diskussionen aus seeeehhr vielen Spielen und gebracht haben sie alle nichts (Die Regel bestätigt die Ausnahme). Und erst wenn man von Blizz hört, dass sie in diese Richtung was ändern, sprich wie du schon sagtest, ein BG nur für 19er PVP Twinks, dann werd ich da auch wieder moralisch und sag: "Warte auf den Patch xx.xx, dann hast du deine Ruhe." Und bis dahin klingts Scheisse, ist aber so-->entweder unmoralisch und unfair werden, oder sich frusten lassen, oder es bleiben lassen und auf Level x9 warten/ leveln.
Und sorry, aber dein Satz "die unfairen sollen sich zu Teufel scheren", da musste ich lachen. Da hol ich auchmal aus und sag auch mal ein Beispiel: geh mal nach Afghanistan, in den Sudan und sag die unfairen sollen sich zum Teufel scheren...da wirst du dich über eine Schußsichere Weste und Knarre freuen^^
Hmmm, ich verdrücks mir lieber....du kannst ja auf die BGs gehen und per /schreien ein Makro einstellen und rumbrüllen, dass sich die unfairen doch zum Teufel scheren sollen, was glaubst du was zurückkommt? Genau, "mimiiiimimimi...Heul doch....etc". Solange nicht ein ssseeehhhr großer Prozentsatz sich bei Blizz beschwert über die unfairen PVP Twinks, solange wird sich nix ändern.
Aber ich hab mal einen Vorschlag, der ganz einfach ist: Alle Verzauberungen etc so einstufen, dass sie für den jeweiligen Level Sinn machen und das Probelm is weg.

BTW, das soll jetzt pls keinen Bann oder so auslösen. Nur schreibst du zwei Sätze und denkst damit ist es getan, ist es aber nicht^^


----------



## Nesnah (29. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> oh nein... macht schnell die BGs zu, der kerl verbraet 36 (sechsunddreissig) Gold im AH fuer IMBA-pvp equipp
> 
> [/ironie off]
> 
> ...




es geht nicht darum das er gold aufm account hat das sieht man mal welche leute die posts durchlesen es geht darum das er sich darüber beklagt das leute sich nen imba char zusammen stellen aber er nicht viel besser ist und sich gold schickt um dann seinen char auszustatten ganz eifnach ich habe auch 1000 g auf meinem Krieger na und ? aber ich verschwende es nicht im ah für ausrüstung sondern hab es nur auf ihm damit ich nicht auf die idee komme mit meinem main gold für irgendwelchen mist auszugeben... 

und mal ganz ehrlich dein kommentar dazu ist echt mal nen witz.... du ziehst meinen post ins lächerliche ohne irgendetwas sinnvolles zu schreiben...


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> und frag jetzt bitte icht nach Beispielen, sonst muss ich wieder soviel schreiben^^



nenn mal ein beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:



> es geht nicht darum das er gold aufm account hat das sieht man mal welche leute die posts durchlesen es geht darum das er sich darüber beklagt das leute sich nen imba char zusammen stellen aber er nicht viel besser ist und sich gold schickt um dann seinen char auszustatten ganz eifnach ich habe auch 1000 g auf meinem Krieger na und ? aber ich verschwende es nicht im ah für ausrüstung sondern hab es nur auf ihm damit ich nicht auf die idee komme mit meinem main gold für irgendwelchen mist auszugeben...
> 
> und mal ganz ehrlich dein kommentar dazu ist echt mal nen witz.... du ziehst meinen post ins lächerliche ohne irgendetwas sinnvolles zu schreiben...



du unterstellst dem TE in deinem post ausdruecklich, dass er sich geld auf seinen twink schickt um "im BG richtig rumzumoschen"

das ist mit Verlaub mit 36 gold nun wirklich nicht moeglich und darauf beziehe ich mich in meiner ironischen bemerkung..du siehst ich kann lesen, aber du scheinbar nicht behalten was du schreibst
ich glaube jeder, der nen twink hat, ruestet diesen nach besten moeglichkeiten aus, damit das leveln nicht wie beim erstchar ne halbe ewigkeit dauert
nur das vergleichen von 36 gold fuer ein wenig pve-equipp mit 1000 gold fuer imba pvp equipp ist nun wirklich an den haaren herbei gezogen


----------



## Trixan (29. November 2007)

hab auch eine weile lvl 29er pvp mit gepimpten char gemacht, einfach aus dem grund dass ich max 10mins aufs bg warten musste nicht wie bei den 70er 40min bis 2h Oo


----------



## Nesnah (29. November 2007)

Ich habe niemanden was unterstellt. Ich habe ein "oder?" dahinter gestellt sprich das ich das angenommen habe. weil warum sollte er sich sonst drüber aufregen wenn er nicht aktiv pvp macht ? das sind die beweggründe es sind keine vorwürfe sondern einfach nur vermutungen denn um ihm einen vorwurf machen zu können müsste ich ihn kennen aber dies tue ich nicht also möchte ich gerne mal wissen wo ich nicht behalten habe was ich geschrieben habe ?

achja was ich noch wissen wollte warum ist eine Frage (siehe ? am ende) eine Unterstellung ? wenn aj seit wann ist das so müsste man mir dann erklären weil ich schon ein bisschen länger nicht mehr die schulbank gedrückt habe *g*

und bevor ich es vergesse es gibt noch realms wo realistische preise in den Ah's herrschen und nicht solch ausgewürfelten Preise wie manche sie gerne hätte.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2007)

Na dann sag Ich mal,

noch schön sparen und sammeln, dann kannste dir die Hose auch kaufen.

36 Gold haste ja schon.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. November 2007)

Finde den Preis zwar hoch aber bei so einem Preis schlägt sowieso nur jemand zu der seinen PvP-Twink bestmöglich ausstatten möchte, also warum nicht etwas mehr verlangen,da es sich ja schließlich um einen reines Luxusitem handelt ?

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden was unterstellt. Ich habe ein "oder?" dahinter gestellt sprich das ich das angenommen habe. weil warum sollte er sich sonst drüber aufregen wenn er nicht aktiv pvp macht ? das sind die beweggründe es sind keine vorwürfe sondern einfach nur vermutungen denn um ihm einen vorwurf machen zu können müsste ich ihn kennen aber dies tue ich nicht also möchte ich gerne mal wissen wo ich nicht behalten habe was ich geschrieben habe ?
> 
> achja was ich noch wissen wollte warum ist eine Frage (siehe ? am ende) eine Unterstellung ? wenn aj seit wann ist das so müsste man mir dann erklären weil ich schon ein bisschen länger nicht mehr die schulbank gedrückt habe *g*



der eine satz mit dem fragezeichen ist keine unterstellung
aber in verbindung mit aussagen wie "guck dich selber einmal an", " fang bei dir erstmal an und schickt euch kein gold aufm twink um euch auszurüsten...." wird es dann leider gottes eine unterstellung


----------



## Genomchen (29. November 2007)

@Grivok
Das war klar^^ Aber gut, ein Beispiel: Es ist scheisse, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass sich Neulinge durch Inis ziehen lassen können durch nen 70er, dort null Game Erfahrung sammeln und somit später im Endcontent anderen aufn Sack gehen. Der Portstein geht ned für Leute, die über/unter nem bestimmten Level sind, aber ziehen kann ich mich dann wenn der 70er weit zu Fuss angekommen ist schon (btw Mein Main is ein 70er WL). Es ist unfair, dass ich mich aufs BG stellen könnte und theoretisch nur durchs stehen Punkte krieg, nicht viele, aber es geht (sieht man ja genügende, auch wenns ne "Melden"-Funktion gibt). 
Ich könnt weiter machen, aber dann endet das in nem Whine-Post, und das wollt ich nicht, sondern dir ein Beispiel nennen...mist waren ja schon zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (29. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> der eine satz mit dem fragezeichen ist keine unterstellung
> aber in verbindung mit aussagen wie "guck dich selber einmal an", " fang bei dir erstmal an und schickt euch kein gold aufm twink um euch auszurüsten...." wird es dann leider gottes eine unterstellung




Okay das muss ich zugeben ist doof formulliert gewesen sollte halt keine Unterstellung sein sondern einfach nur einen Hinweis darauf das (gehe ich davon aus) er genau das gleiche vorhat nämlich seinen pvp twink zu power was anderes wollte ich damit nicht aufzeigen denn wenn jeder das macht denn braucht sich keiner beschweren und diese whine post hören endlich mal auf ^^


----------



## Grivok (29. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Grivok
> Das war klar^^



sorry...
hast du provoziert
und alles andere /signed
ich mag spieler nicht, die sich ausschliesslich bis lev 60 ziehen lassen...die hat man dann auf der SW an der backe und muss denen ihren char erklaeren.....

edit richtet gruesse an nesnah:
wird aber nie passieren aus eigenem antrieb der spieler.
entweder schneesturm aendert die bgs oder es bleibt der status quo erhalten


----------



## Minerva (29. November 2007)

Old_Nick schrieb:


> Eben. Weil die anderen das ja auch machen. Von daher: Das Sinnvollste, um ein für allemal dem ständigen geflame zwischen pro und contra den Hahn abzudrehen ist es einfach, daß ein Ausrüstungspool speziell für BG's gemacht wird. Da kann dann keiner mehr sagen: "Die anderen sind imba gepowered" bzw. "Ich mach das auch, weil alle anderen das ja auch machen."
> 
> Jeder kann aus den gleichen Sachen auswählen und keiner hat nen Grund zu maulen, daß er im Equipment hinterherhinkt. Die einzigen, die dann noch meckern können, sind die, die dann nicht mehr so "derbe skilled" abgehen, weil sie bis dahin eben nur vom equipment-Vorteil gelebt haben.


*Zusammen mit Old_Nick von fairen bgs träum*


----------



## Nesnah (29. November 2007)

Wieso Bgs ändern ? Komplett deleten und back to basic.... Die städte raids müssen wieder her ^^ aber falscher Thread sry ^^


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

Also Leute, wenn ich so die Reaktionen einiger auf mein Post hier lese stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. In was für einer Welt leben manche denn von Euch ? Unter dem Motto _wenn es dich stört mach es auch so oder geh wo anders hin_...das ist genau die Denkweise die den Ruf der WoW Comunity immer weiter in den Keller sinken lässt.
Habt Ihr jemals daran gedacht das es Spieler gibt die WoW grade neu anfangen oder über einen Testaccount spielen ? Habt Ihr jemals daran gedacht was die denken müssen wenn sie das 19er BG betreten und KEINE Chancen haben gegen andere Spieler? Habt Ihr je daran gedacht was sie über die anderen Spieler denken wenn man sie dann im BG voll flamet mit Dingen wie "_eh Noob..kauf Dir Items und komm dann wieder_" oder "_eh du Noob...nimm den Twinks net den Platz weg mit deinem Müll-Items_" ?
Denkt mal drüber nach was für ein Licht das auf die gesamte Comunity wirft.

Auch spiegelt sich in diesem Thread LEIDER all zu deutlich wieder welche verquere Ansichten/Einstellungen viele der WoW Spieler haben. Fairnis? Spielspass auch für andere ? Das scheinen bei manchen echte Fremdwörter zu sein. 
Das spiegelt sich auch wunderbar in manchen Äussereungen hier wieder, die mir jetzt unterstellen ich wäre nur neidisch oder würde mir doch selber einen PvP Twink grade basteln ect. Und das nur weil mein Char 36 Gold hat. Das is einfach lachhaft. Ich glaube ich muss mich auch in keinster Weise dafür Rechtfertigen warum ich auf lvl 30 (lol?) 36 Gold habe. Soll Leute geben die sparen und werfen nicht Ihr Gold vor lvl 70 zum Fenster raus.

Der Prozess des Verstehens fängt mit denken an, sagte mal mein Mentor. Also sollten sich einige mal drann halten.

Zurück zum eigendlichen Thema. 
Es ging mir bei der Erstellung des Threads darum ein wie ich finde Problem an zu sprechen das uns alle betrifft. Ich persönlich kann es verstehen das viele die Möglichkeiten nutzen die man ihnen lässt. Aber muss auch sagen das wenn man den Leuten die Möglichkeiten zum cheaten geben würde, es auch viele nutzen würden.
Ich denke wenn man wirklich miteinander fair spielen will, hätten Argumente wie "_..die anderen machen es doch auch...also tu ich es auch..._ nur wenig Halt. Hauptschuldner in dem Fall ist meiner Meinung nach Blizz. Anstatt endlich einmal dafür zu sorgen das solche Spielschädigenden Dinge unterbunden werden, sitzen sie nur da und drehen Däumchen. Warum...darübe rlässt sich nur spekulieren.
Balancing in den BGs sollte in den BG unter lvl 60 schon vorhanden sein. Denn sonst machen sie einfach keinen Sinn. Dann kann man sie auch gleich abschaffen. 
Die Lösung wäre denkbar einfach. Wie von einigen schon erwähnt würde das Problem sich innerhalb weniger Wochen von selber auflösen würde man für jeden Kill in einem BG Erfahrungspunkte bekommen. Dann hätten die Edeltwinks bald ausgetwinkt und in den BGs unter lvl 60 würde wieder mehr Chancengleichheit und somit mehr Spielspass einkehren. 
Was BG ab lvl 60 betrifft so ist klar das es da immer Unterschiede geben wird. Allein schon weil es ja PvP Belohnungen usw gibt. Da macht es auch Sinn meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Revan69 (29. November 2007)

Jeder hat die möglichkeit sich gut Auszurüsten ,es ist kein unfairer vorteil gegenüber anderen ,wer sien Gold gern in sowas reinsteckt soll es tun. Darauf neidisch zu sein finde ich flasch und teilweise sind es nur diejenigen die in BG's von solchen Leuten geownd werden. Und nein ich habe keinen PvP Twink


----------



## toxic-dust (29. November 2007)

WoW ist nun mal n game wo von der ausrüstung 50% des erfolges abhängen (sei es raid, BG oder n duell), daher nutzen vile auch jeden erdenklichen käuflichen vorteil. Und ich sehe kein hinderniss sich auch für BGs (wenn man denn da regellmässig was reissen will) auch entsprechend zu equipmen, buffood/elixire und teuere verzauberungen zu nutzen. Und das ganze ist fair, weil eben alles geld kostet, und ein goldner zauberfaden für 230g an einer hose von nem priester muss auch bezahlt werden. Wer kein gold dafür ausgeben will, bleibt im nachteil vom equip her.


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Jeder hat die möglichkeit sich gut Auszurüsten ,es ist kein unfairer vorteil gegenüber anderen ,wer sien Gold gern in sowas reinsteckt soll es tun. Darauf neidisch zu sein finde ich flasch und teilweise sind es nur diejenigen die in BG's von solchen Leuten geownd werden. Und nein ich habe keinen PvP Twink



Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen. Es hat eben nicht jeder die Möglichkeit. Nicht alle Spieler haben einen 70er der sie finanziell versorgt. Daran sollte man denkenbevor man sowas schreibt...


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (29. November 2007)

Doch JEDER hat die Möglichkeit !

Tip von mir: Level einen Char auf 70 , mach dann 4 Wochen Dailiys und du hast Gold für mind. 2 Twinks zum Ausstatten.

Wenn du aber nicht die Lust hast oder es spielerisch nicht schaffst einen Char auf 70 zubringen, dann hast du dir das falsche Spiel ausgesucht. Ist leider so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

Kräuterbeutel schrieb:


> Doch JEDER hat die Möglichkeit !
> 
> Tip von mir: Level einen Char auf 70 , mach dann 4 Wochen Dailiys und du hast Gold für mind. 2 Twinks zum Ausstatten.
> 
> ...



Wieder einer mehr der nicht nachdenkt..Sorry...aber Du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht...


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

Kräuterbeutel schrieb:


> Doch JEDER hat die Möglichkeit !
> 
> Tip von mir: Level einen Char auf 70 , mach dann 4 Wochen Dailiys und du hast Gold für mind. 2 Twinks zum Ausstatten.
> 
> ...



„Nicht jeder hat einen 70er.“ – „Dann mach dir doch einen 70er, sammle mit dem Gold und schick es an den Char, der noch nicht 70 ist.“

Solche Cleverness muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (29. November 2007)

Sry , hab nach der 2. Seite aufgehört mir die Posts durchzulesen. Das mit der Chancen-Ungleichheit im BG unter 60 , okay , kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber...

... nehmen wir mal an: Du fängst grad mit WoW an. Bist bei Lvl18-19 angekommen. Begibst dich in die Warsongschlucht. Du triffst auf einen Gegner Lvl19, der schon seit Monaten Lvl19 ist und sich nur in der Warsongschlucht aufhält. Er hat (weil Blizzard es gepatcht hat) keine Verzauberungen auf seinen Klamotten. Was meinste wer von euch beiden das "Duell" gewinnt ?

Btw. ich hoffe ich hab hier jetzt nicht schon wieder was verkehrt verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damionrae (29. November 2007)

Leute leute was macht ihr ?Schaut mal bitte beim Lederer inne Rezept liste und tada da sieht man ne Grollbalgbeinrüstung, die der gute auffe Gamaschen hat!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nix Verzauberung ist http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29534


----------



## WOW2k6 (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du den?


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (29. November 2007)

ob Verzauberung oder Flicken, is egal ... Wer gewinnt ?


----------



## Revan69 (29. November 2007)

> Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen. Es hat eben nicht jeder die Möglichkeit. Nicht alle Spieler haben einen 70er der sie finanziell versorgt. Daran sollte man denkenbevor man sowas schreibt...



jeder hat die möglichkeit sich einen 70er zu erspielen , das nicht jeder alles geschenkt bekommt ist ja klar...





> Daran sollte man denkenbevor man sowas schreibt...


----------



## cark (29. November 2007)

Huijuijui. Fairness im Battleground ......  "...kurzer break, ich leg ma kurz n Verband an, dann könn wir uns weiter schlagen ...." Ich weiß ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..... Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder, aber wirklich auch jeder, das anlegen und verzaubern, was er möchte. Ich hab nen 19 PVP-Twink und bei sehr stolz drauf. War ne lange Zeit  und harte Arbeit, bis ich den so hatte, wie er jetzt is ( Schurke mit knapp 1800 hp). "Der Stärkere (Beste) gewinnt". Das is nicht nur im RL so, sonderen auch in jedem Spiel. 


Ich war mit meinem Bruder zusammen schon sehr oft ws (knapp 12k Ehre) und es ist jedes mal wieder spannend und faszinieren. Solche Sätze, wie " ... mieses Equip ...." oder "....nimm den PVP´lern nicht die plätze weg...." hab ich noch nie gehört. Im Gegenteil. Die weniger ausgestatteten beleidigen die Twinks, sind aber die ersten die heulen, wenn die gegnerrische fraktion führt..... 


So, nu zerreißt micht .......





Ps: Wunjo, du bist mei Idol......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (29. November 2007)

also ich denke sowas liegt daran ,dass die horde in dem BG immer gewann und die Allianz halt rumgeheult (kkein flamen ich bin auch ally) und die IMBAS ham angefangen ihr geld in sowas zu stopfen um normalen allys die kills und ehre zu klaun...
so long,
Goranos


----------



## Schranzman (29. November 2007)

bei uns aufm Server rennt n lvl 1 gnom Schurke mit den sachen rum, der hat schon so manchen lvl 10 auseinandergelegt, höchste wo ich mal dabei war war n 17er ( frischling also net ernst zu nehmen)

naja Thread is unnötig meines Erachtens, jeder weis das es das gibt kann jeder kaufn, weils ja auch net arg teuer is...

Ausserdem bringt der LowLvl BG eh nix xD

@WOW2k6: das is der Wayne xD


----------



## M3ack6D (29. November 2007)

das doch uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
      oO ich hab das auch und es gibt auch was noch bessers ......


----------



## Rashnuk (29. November 2007)

lauf ich würde die nicht mal Angucken loool ich mein mit lvl 19 dann 1000hitpoints und mehr zu haben ist ma Derbe !?
Später kommt dann das lvl 19er das Kloster Solo Farmen oO


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

cark schrieb:


> "Der Stärkere (Beste) gewinnt". Das is nicht nur im RL so, sonderen auch in jedem Spiel.



Yeah, du bist der Beste. Wenn nicht im Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse, dann wenigstens im Besitzen der besten Gegenstände.


Es kotzt mich an, daß man Menschen nicht dazu zwingen kann, fair zu spielen.

_I’m sure you all think you’re hilarious in your own space/mind.
Get off my internet.
kthx_


----------



## dacct (29. November 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Also da gibts noch nen bessern faden^^ , nich das dir mal die augen rausfallen...
> 19er bg is haltn netter kleiner zeitvertreib nebenbei...
> Mich nervts auch wenn ich mit normalem char mal schnell bg gehen will und alls doppelt so viel hp haben^^
> Schau dir des ma an:
> ...



fäden machen zauberschaden und heilung. ich glaube kaum dass du mit einem stoffi die assasinenklinge haben willst, btw geht mungo erst ab itemstufe 35.


----------



## cark (29. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Yeah, du bist der Beste. Wenn nicht im Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse, dann wenigstens im Besitzen der besten Gegenstände.
> Es kotzt mich an, daß man Menschen nicht dazu zwingen kann, fair zu spielen.
> 
> _I&#8217;m sure you all think you&#8217;re hilarious in your own space/mind.
> ...



1. Ich glaube nicht, dass du beurteilen kannst, ob ich meinen schurken spielen kann oder nicht. 
2. Cheaten = unfair, die Ausrüstung durch verzauberungen und Ledererkram zu verbessern = WOW
3. ....                                                 ach, ich will nicht auf dein Niveau sinken ......


edit
Oh, ich hab die lösung: Bitten wir doch Blizz, dass jeder in WOW die selben items bekommt. mit jedem lvl ein neues. Alle haben das gleiche an und die gleichen waffen. das ist dann fair. nur der skill zählt. oder noch besser. schaffen wir doch alle klassen bis auf eine ab. Dann ist das spiel RICHTIG FAIR. (und tierisch langweilig)


----------



## fabdiem (29. November 2007)

was hat dieser thread eig fürn sinn

wenns im ah drin steht musstest nicht kaufen oda?

wayne?


----------



## derpainkiller (29. November 2007)

Kennste Esther?
Waynes Schwester

btw vote4 /closed


----------



## Sammies (29. November 2007)

wer solche Sachen kauft ist selber Schuld......
Man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (29. November 2007)

> ZITAT(cark @ 29.11.2007, 20:17)
> 
> "Der Stärkere (Beste) gewinnt". Das is nicht nur im RL so, sonderen auch in jedem Spiel.
> 
> ...



@Isegrim: Ich hab dich bisher als Mensch mit Verstand und anständiger Einstellung angesehen. Wenn ich dies allerdings lesen, kommt mir sofort ein Gedanke:

Dieser dreckige Hoeneß ! Kauft die kleinen Vereine kaputt, hat dann keine Gegner mehr in der Bundesliga und wird mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit Deutscher Meister. Igitt ist das unfair!

Also ich finde das man als Bundesligaaufsteiger erstmal 50 Punkte Vorsprung bekommt beim Saisonstart.

Ups, das ist ja gar kein Spiel, das ist ja RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironieoff

Du siehst es ist wirklich wie im RL. Der mit der Kohle kauft die besten Items/Spieler und gewinnt dann.

Umso mehr freut sich der kleine Verein/Spieler, wenn er dem Großen einen "reindrücken" kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (29. November 2007)

Also wenn ich so manche Argumente lese die Pro Powertwink sind, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Wenn Ihr im RL auch so ne Einstellung habt...dann gute Nacht. Das die Powertwinks die BGs zerstören auf kurz oder Lang, dasss sie Neukunden vergraulen und das sie dem Miteinander innerhalb der Comunity nicht gerade förderlich sind, das scheint Ihr schlichtweg übersehen zu wollen. 
Wichtig ist auch hier wohl wieder nur eines : ..._Mir das Meiste und den Rest für Euch_..

Nee Nee...was ist nur aus der guten alten Com geworden die WoW einst hatte...


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

cark schrieb:


> 1. Ich glaube nicht, dass du beurteilen kannst, ob ich meinen schurken spielen kann oder nicht.
> 2. Cheaten = unfair, die Ausrüstung durch verzauberungen und Ledererkram zu verbesser = WOW
> 3. ....                                                 ach, ich will nicht auf dein Niveau sinken ......
> edit
> Oh, ich hab die lösung: Bitten wir doch Blizz, dass jeder in WOW die selben items bekommt. mit jedem lvl ein neues. Alle haben das gleiche an und die gleichen waffen. das ist dann fair. nur der skill zählt. oder noch besser. schaffen wir doch alle klassen bis auf eine ab. Dann ist das spiel RICHTIG FAIR. (und tierisch langweilig)



machen wir es doch ganz einfach...
2Bgs eines mit ep fuer casuals und eines fuer die powertwinks die nicht wissen wohin mit dem geld
dann haben die casuals wieder spass am BG und die powertwinks haben auch mehr spass


----------



## Genomchen (30. November 2007)

@Isegrim
Genau, dass dann Leute wie du einen Zwingen zu spielen, wie sies gerne haben möchten, alles klar!!!!!!!!!!

@Isegrim und Uktawa
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt SCHEISSE von euch, dass ihr Meinungen runtermacht oder garned toleriert, oder nicht mal kurz drüber nachdenkt, dass ihr zwei da nix ändern werdet. Ihr könnt euch aufn Kopf stellen und warten bis euch der Rotz rausläuft, solange Blizz nichts ändert heißt die Devise für diejenigen, die Probleme damit haben, entweder sich anpassen-->Items pimpen oder was auch immer im legalen Bereich möglich ist; oder sich aufm BG frusten lassen, oder solange warten, bis man im Level hoch genug ist, dass man sich auch die 35er Verzauberungen draufhaun kann. Aber einfach jeden der sagt "...möö anpassen, bleiben lassen..." runter zu drücken ist vor allem von dir Isegrim seeehr intolerant und zeugt, dass du in der Hinsicht ziemlich fantatisch denkst. Gegenbeispiel, die Bahn streikt, erhöht die Ticket Preise, etc. Jeder ist unglücklich drüber, muss die Preise aber trotzdem zahlen, wenn er kein Auto hat. Was machst du in einem solchen Fall, gehst du dann auch vor die S-Bahn und schreist ihr seit so unfair? Klar kannst du machen, wenn aber deine Bahn kommt, musst du trotzdem rein, obs dir passt oder ned, oder du gehst halt ned zur Arbeit.
Und das ist was ich meinte, wenn sich Seitens von Blizz nix ändert, könnt ihr solange rumtun und andere nicht tolerieren, spätestens heute Abend habt ihr dann umsonst geschrien, wenns wieder heißt, eure Twinks werden geonehittet.
Ihr müsst bedenken, ich sag nicht nur einfach pass dich an, sondern erklär auch warum. Klar is es unfair, aber willst du JETZT mitspielen können ohne Frustration, dann musst du doch zu unfairen Mitteln greifen (also ned cheaten, sondern pimpen), oder es eben sein lassen. Natürlich wärs gut wenn Blizz was ändert, aber das ist noch nicht geschehen. 
Viel Spass noch.

P.S. Isegrim, deine Antworten muss ich mal ehrlich sagen grenzen in dem Thread schon fast an Spam, tut mir leid!!!!!

PP.S.: Und nicht das ihr denkt ich vertrete die 19er PVP-Twinks. Ich finde die total schwachsinnig, ist wie wenn ich Baby-Boxkämpfe abhalten würde. Aber trotzdem gibt es einen Grund und einen Weg für die aktuelle Situation. Und ich denke was Games angeht über das hier und jetzt und ned über Spekulationen, wie man ein Game gestalten müsste, da dies dann wieder ein anderes Thema ist.


----------



## nubbeldupp (30. November 2007)

Alsoich fin des garnet mal sooo unglaublich ... ich hab mir statt grollbeinrüstung dan doch eher netherklufftbeinrüstung drauf geklatscht^^ 

Klick zu meinem PVP schurken(es fehlen nioch paar sachen und verzauberungen)

Und @ Tupac x .. die klinge der schattenfang kauft man net die farmt man ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir waren es ca 3tage burg schattenfang


----------



## Scrätcher (30. November 2007)

Ich bin jetzt zwischenzeitlich auf Lv 55, ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht ich kann es nur von mir erzählen:

Das erste Schlachtfeld war Hammer! Man rennt, stirbt, wird wiederbelebt, rennt & kämpft und stirbt. Und irgendwann siegt man auch.....

Natürlich fragt man sich irgendwann warum man manche überhaupt nicht auf den Boden kriegt. Und rüstet auf..... Verstärker, PvP-Items... usw

Entweder trifft man auf Gegner die auch gut gerüstet sind oder sogar auf Twinks... oooder auf Neulinge die einem schon fast leid tun!^^ 

Auch wenn ich zwischenzeitlich nen kleinen Twink habe geh ich lieber mit meinem 55iger kämpfen. Warum?
Ganz einfach: Mit nem Twink hackt man solange auf den Gegner bis er umfällt was ziemlich langweilig und anspruchslos ist. Und jeh höher der Level ist desto geringer sind die Möglichkeiten das der Gegner übermässig "gepuscht" ist. Und der Kampf ist anspruchsvoller......

Wer mit seinem 70iger für seinen Twink farmen geht soll das tun. Krieg ist nie fair und würde dieses "Problem" behoben werden käme als nächstes Wahrscheinlich: Warum rennen alle anderen mit Lv 19 rum und machen mich 12 platt? Oder "die Benutzen Addons" und und und....

Mir ist es wichtig das mir mein Spielspaß erhalten bleibt UND ich kann auch verlieren....... 

Also wer sich nen Titan-gleichen-Übertwink machen muß um einmal das Gefühl zu erleben auf der Siegerseite zu stehen... viel Spaß.... ich feil da lieber etwas an meinen Fähigkeiten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (30. November 2007)

LOOOOOLs, was soll das?
alle meine pvp twinks sind mit dem ausgestattet -.-
ich hab sogar vor sie zu verbessern und: 40 ausdauer und 12 Beweglichkeit zu geben. dann sind sie noch stärker^^

MfG
Dark


----------



## Fauzi (30. November 2007)

Da gabs ma ne Antwort. Mach dir doch nen 12er pvptwink und ärgere damit die 19er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krouk (30. November 2007)

Lvl19 PvP-Twinks sind ungefähr so interessant wie Katzenscheisse im Bahnhofsklo


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (30. November 2007)

Möchte mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden:

Für mich haben alle die sich solch einen PVP-Twink erstellen, irgendwelche Komplexe (sry, ist nun mal meine Meinung). 
Was, zum Geier nochmal, macht denn Spaß am BG/ PVP wenn nicht mal ansatzweise auch die Möglichkeit besteht dass ich verlieren könnte? 
Wo bleibt denn da der Nervenkitzel der das BG/ PVP so interessant macht?

Zum Thema "ich kann meinen Schurken spielen mit Level 19"
Was kann denn der Schurke da schon großartig was ihn ausmacht? FAST NIX (Ja, ich habe einen Schurken auf Level 70, weiss also was einen Schurken ausmacht). Gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Klassen.

Zum Thema Isegrimm vs. Genomchen
Ihr habt beide eure Meinung, beide sind berechtigt (wie es bei MEINUNGEN nunmal immer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Allerdings habe ich nirgendwo gelesen das Isegrimm die MEINUNG von jemandem "runter gemacht" hätte?
Er hat (so weit ich seine Post's gelesen hab, und ich hab alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur seine eigene vertreten indem er z.B. gesagt hat: er findet es zum Kotzen das man Leute nicht zwingen kann, fair zu spielen etc.
Genomchen hingegen, du greifst ihn dabei persönlich an, find ich irgendwie schlechten Stil von dir und hast du nicht nötig da du ansonsten wirklich gut und sachlich argumentierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema "Alle können das machen"
Das ist eben die Krux an der Sache. Es können (wie schon manche Poster vor mir richtig sagten) NICHT alle.
Wie soll sich denn ein Neuling, ohne 70er Main, solche teuren Sachen leisten? Es geht nicht PUNKT
Dieser Neuling möchte aber wahrscheinlich auch mal in BG's, alleine um es mal kennen zu lernen. Kommt da also rein, und wird dauernd "geonehitted/ getwohitted...... SUPER, was passiert? Klar, er verliert die Lust da dran (wenn nicht sogar am ganzen Spiel) und es gibt wieder einen potentiellen Mitspieler / Gegner weniger und man muss wieder länger auf ein neues Bg warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr solche PVP-Twinks habt, verabredet euch doch mit Leuten der gegnerischen Fraktion die ebensolche Twinks haben und haut euch z.B. vor Orgri o. SW die Köppe ein lasst auch den "normalen" Spielern die Chance BG's zu spielen UND zu gewinnen.
Wenn ihr dies nicht könnt, dann habt ihr wirklich Komplexe und solltet einen Psychiater aufsuchen. Das IST meine MEINUNG und jetzt flamed mich, abbringen von der Meinung könnt ihr mich eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (30. November 2007)

Das mag klingen wie ein persönlicher Angriff, dafür entschuldige ich mich, ich klinge manchmal etwas direkt^^
Was mich gestört hat ist nur, das Isegrim anstatt ne Erklärung abzugeben, fast schon wie b1ubb (sry b1ubb^^) einfach mal schnell nen Satz eines Posts zitiert hat und in zwei Sätzen mal schnell die Meinung für Schwachsinn erklärt hat (das meinte ich mit runtermachen), was so nicht stimmt. Man merkt halt, dass er da auch seine Probleme hat - also mit den 19ern - und was immenses dagegen hat. Aber dann muss er auch akzeptieren, wenn er so reagiert, wie er es getan hat, dass andere sich vor den Kopf gestossen fühlen (ich). Und ich bin keineswegs "vs. Isegrim" ^^ Denn ich hab mir bei meiner Meinung was gedacht und ned einfach banal gemeint "...anpassen, oder sein lassen...". Da er Moderator ist, hätt ich ein bißchen mehr Feingefühl erwartet, denn bisher waren geraden die Posts von ihm, Tikume und ZAM wirklich vorbildlich. Auch bin ich ein kleiner Revolutzer, wenn ich dann les, er findets zum kotzen, dass er ned andere zu was ZWINGEN kann, da...naja...da muss ich kotzen^^ Da ich mir von niemandem was vorschreiben laß, außer er darf das rechtlich und geschäftlich^^
Falls es den Anschein hatte, dass ich "vs. Isegrim" bin, entschuldige ich mich in aller Form. Ich bin in keinsterweise gegen die Mods, im Gegenteil, ich respektiere sie sehr. Umso mehr haben mich seine Posts verwundert. Gegen seine Meinung bin ich auch nicht und selbst wenn, würde ich sie tolerieren.

*schüchtern-guck* *Bussal* einer NETTEN Hexe an Isgrim 
)-----;----@


----------



## zeeh (30. November 2007)

PVP-Twinks sind ne logische Erscheinung. Kann man nix dagegen machen.


----------



## Isegrim (30. November 2007)

Mit dem Zitat von Tseric wollte ich mich eigentlich aus dem Thread verabschieden. Muß jetzt aber doch noch ein paar Worte dalassen.

Wenn sich jemand durch meine Beiträge persönlich angegriffen oder heruntergemacht gefühlt hat, entschuldige ich mich hiermit dafür. Besonders bei Genomchen, aber auch bei cark. Es war nicht meine Absicht, irgendjemanden zu kränken.

Es ist ein inneres Ringen, ob man einen Beitrag zu einem Thema schreibt, das einen aufbrausen läßt und in Rage versetzt, wenn man weiß, daß neben der Antwort das Mod-Banner stehen wird. Eine Antwort unter einem Fakeaccount fände ich gesichtslos. Hab mir in der Vergangenheit auf verschiedene Dinge zähneknirschend eine Antwort verkniffen, aber bei diesem Thema bin ich schwach geworden. :/ 

Power-PvP-Twinks widerstreben meinem Empfinden für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit einfach *so* dermaßen, daß ... ach, egal. Schade, daß Vorstellungen davon so weit auseinandergehen können, aber so sei es denn.

Ich sollte wirklich nicht mehr in PvP-Twink-Threads schreiben. Besser für mein Herz. Die Einstellung eines Powertwinkers kann ich wohl leider nicht ändern.


----------



## Genomchen (30. November 2007)

Und da geb ich dir Recht, ich seh das genauso. Von Fairness und Skill kann man da ned reden. Ist das gleiche wie wenn ich nem Baby ne AK47 in die Hand drück und gegen ein mit Windeln bewaffnetes Baby kämpfen lass^^

Und ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Man hat eine gewisse Verantwortung und dann liest man sowas hier. Allerdings müßtest du meine Posts mittlerweile doch kennen und wissen, dass ich ein fairer Spieler bin und niemals Unfairness unterstützen würde - Schlagwort Goldkauf^^. Ich selbst bin kein Powertwinker und das einzige was ich machen würde ist evtl nem Twink ein bißerl was draufzaubern, um besser und bequemer questen zu können, ohne das powermäßig zu betreiben.

Ich nehme natürlich deine Entschuldigung an und werde mich in Zukunft selbst auch seeeehhhr zügeln, was mein Temperament angeht (ich hoff ich schaffs^^). Ich hoffe du nimmst meine Entschuldigung auch an und wenn ich dafür gesorgt haben sollte, dass dein Puls wegen mir gestiegen ist, möchte ich mich auch dafür entschuldigen, ich will doch niemanden durch Posts schädigen. 

Euer Genömsche^^


----------



## Uktawa (30. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> .....
> @Isegrim und Uktawa
> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt SCHEISSE von euch, dass ihr Meinungen runtermacht oder garned toleriert, oder nicht mal kurz drüber nachdenkt, dass ihr zwei da nix ändern werdet.
> .....



@ Genomchen:
Du findest es _Scheisse_ von uns das wir unsere Meinung darstellen und vertreten? Ich persönlich habe niemanden runter gemacht noch _nicht toleriert_. Ich habe versucht einigen Leute vor Augen zu führen zu welchen Problemen die Sache mit den Powertwinks auf Dauer führen kann. Ich habe niemanden wissentlich bzw willentlich angreifen wollen. Sollte das so sein so soll er/sie mir doch bitte direkt und gerne auch per PM sagen wo das Problem liegt.
Das Du dich im Nachhinein bei Isegrim endschuldigst weil er ein Mod ist, aber die Anschuldigungen über meine Person weiterhin frei im Raum stehen lässt, kann ich nur als heuchlerisch bezeichnen. Ne..alles klar Genomchen. Wasser predigen aber Wein trinken.

Was die Argumente einiger betrifft das jeder die Möglichkeit hat einen Powertwink zu machen, da kann ich wieder nur sagen das dem nicht so ist. Wenn ich dann Argumente lesen muss wie "..._mach Dir nen 70er mit dem du den Twink dann ausrüsten kannst..._" kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Einige scheinen überhauptnicht nach zu denken. Ihr verlangt also allen ernstes von Leuten die eigendlich fair spielen wollen das sie sich einen 70er machen sollen, damit sie im BG Chancen haben ?!?! Denkt mal drüber nach.

Ich muss sagen wenn Blizzard es nicht irgendwann schafft WoW durch Patches "kaputt" zu machen...dann wird es irgendwann an der Einstellung eines grossen Teils der Comunity liegen wenn die Leute aus dem Spiel davon rennen. 
Bei Spielen wie Daoc, Hdro, AnarchyOnline und Ultima Online habe ich nie eine solche Comunity erleben müssen wie bei WoW. Das war aber auch mal anders.

Mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## RockyHorror (30. November 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich hab auch letztens einem das +40 aus +12 bew gemacht für seinen twink.
> er meinte nur "man gönnt sich ja sonst nix".
> da sollte Blizz vielleicht auch eine "nur für items ab lvl 55" grenze drauf machen. alle anderen rüstungssets haben so eine einschränkung.
> aber wenn die das jetzt einführen wird es sicher ein paar angefressene 19er twinks geben.



geht nicht, weil die alten dann trotzdem noch so gepimpt sind. dann hätten nichtmal die ne chance, die es auch wollen.


----------



## Similion (30. November 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



mungo geht erst ab 39 
und der faden kostet so um die 200g-400g


----------



## Genomchen (30. November 2007)

@Uktawa
Du hast Recht, ich habe nicht nachgedacht, ich habe schlicht weg vergessen, dass ich euch beide angesprochen habe. Natürlich entschuldige ich mich auch bei dir in aller Form. Ich hoffe du nimmst sie an, auch wenn du mich daran erinnern mußtest, auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und mach mehr Fehler als Recht.
Nur hast du mich nicht verstanden. Ich bin genauso gegen Leute die bei 19 stagnieren, nur um zu zeigen, was Sie in den Windeln alles können. Aber du hast diesen Thread geöffnet, weil du nicht zufrieden bist mit der Situation. Und meine Tips galten nur der Situation, ich selbst habe noch nie mit einem Twink der unter 30 ist ein BG betreten. Deshalb habe ich auch einfach gesagt, dass man es auch so machen müsste. Wenn das sozusagen eine eigene Liga ist, bezogen auf die 19er P.-Twinks, und man in dieser Liga mitspielen will, dann müsste man auch zu diesen Mitteln greifen, oder man ist ständig nur gefrustet. Ich selbst würde niemals Gold in nen 19er (!!!) stecken, nur um den anderen zu zeigen, dass ich mich besser ausrüsten kann. Und das ist mit meinen Posts falsch rübergekommen, dafür entschuldige ich mich auch. Klar hast du Recht, wenn die halbe Welt unfair wird, muss man selbst noch lange nicht so sein. Aber in dem Fall sind das die einzigen (im Moment) realisierbaren Tips gewesen. Oder - und das ist der einzig noch moralische Tip den ich geben kann - du suchst ne Gruppe, mit der du aufs BG gehst und dann solche P.-Twinks dann halt zu viert oder fünft vermöbelst. Aber ich wollte ganz gewiss die Sache nicht so hinstellen, dass es klingt wie wenn du dich anpassen sollst und ansonsten bist du "uncool" bzw wie wenn die Sache das normaaaalste der Welt wär. Und einfach von meiner Einstellung her muss ich sagen, wär ich du und würde sehen, dass das jeder 19er macht, dann würd ich mir sagen: "Ihr könnt mich mal das kann ich auch, na wartet!"-einfach weil ich mir denken würde, man muss dieses mit gleichen Waffen bekämpfen. Da ich davon aber nichts halte und mich selbst davor bewahren will sowas zu betreiben, queste ich lieber hoch, geh in dem Levelbereich ein paar mal Deathmines und hab anderswo meinen Spass.

Ich hoffe du konntest verstehen, wie ich das meinte und daß ich auf keinen Fall dieses 19er Power-Getwinke unterstütze. Ich wollte nur auf dein Problem eingehen. Wenn es anders rüberkam entschuldige ich mich zu tiefst auch bei dir und hoffe du nimmst diese an.
Ich reiche dir die Hand und hoffe ich konnte dich umstimmen, denn ich bin kein unfairer Spieler.

P.S.: Ich habe mich bei Isegrim nicht entschuldigt, weil er ein Mod ist, sondern weil ich so bin. Und bei dir habe ich mich entschuldigt, weil ich - wenn ich das richtig sehe - deinen Namen in eine falsche Anschuldigung gepackt habe. Deine Meinung toleriere ich und vertrete ich auch, wie du gelesen hast. Meine Tips sollten nur deinen Momentanzustand verbessern. Dass ich damit Tips fürs unfaire Verhalten gab, habe ich dabei nicht bedacht, es tut mir aufrichtig leid. Ich werde in Zukunft besser lesen, auch zwischen den Zeilen.  *schäm*


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2007)

Nikfire schrieb:


> Die hose hat mein 19ner PvP schurke auch haben die meisen 19pvpler!! entweder so oder die mit den zauberfaden!! Es will halt jeder gewinnen deswegen machen sie das weils die gegner auch haben.


ach deshalb kann man die so gut verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (30. November 2007)

also da kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch verbesserungen gibt, also dauerhafte, die einem 40 ausdauer und 12 beweglichkeit geben...is glaub ich der goldene zauberfaden oder so!!


----------



## Uktawa (30. November 2007)

Genomchen, ich nehm Deine Endschuldigung an. Bin ja ein Freund des Friedens. Ich denke wir sind alle nur Menschen und man kann mal schnell etwas falsch verstehen und dann falsch reagieren. Pssiert jeden mal. Solange man es erkennt ist das aber ok.
Zum Thema selber hab ich wie ich finde genug gesagt. Jeder der den Thread aufmerksam liesst wird verstehen worauf ichhinaus wollte. Nämlich das die Probleme zum Teil einfach bei der Comunity liegen. Ob der eine oder andere da etwas für sich mit nehmen kann und mal nachdenkt, das kann und will ich nicht beeinflussen. Gedanken und Meinungen sind ja bekanntlich frei...zumindest sollten sie das.

Ich für meinen Teil werde dieses PvP Powertwinken in keinster Weise unterstützen. Noch würde ich meinen Charas solche Items kaufen, noch würde ich niedriglvlrige Items oder dergleichen verzaubern oder verkaufen. Denn damit würd ich meiner Überzeugung eines Fairplay ja wiedersprechen. Das Argument "ich machs doch nur weil andere es auch machen" ist meiner Meinung nach absolut hol. Es ist sicherlich immer bequemer mit der Masse mit zu schwimmen und sich auf die Fehler der Masse zu berufen wenn man selber mit drinnen steckt. 
Es ist eben immer einfach zu sagen ich mach es auch so weil andere es ja machen, als zu versuchen die anderen von der "Falschheit" Ihres tuns zu überzeugen. Das ist ein Makel den die halbe Menschheit hat. Warscheinlich gibt es deshalb auch soviel Probleme auf der Welt. 
Und wenn es nicht einmal Spieler in einer "virtuelen Welt" schaffen fair zu bleiben der fairnis wegen...tschja..dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## spab (1. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leuts! Wird Zeit, dass ich mal meinen Senf in den Ring werfe.
Ich hab mir aus zeitlichen Gründen leider nich alle Kommentare wörtlich durchlesen können, deshalb entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich  einzelne Punkte wiederhole. 

Ich spiele seit langer Zeit einen 19'er PVP-Schurken bei der Allianz (Impresora). 

1. Wir (die Gilde) opfern so viel Gold, Zeit & Herzblut in die Erstellung unserer Twinks, ich wünsche jedem Gamer SO viel Unterstützung.
2. Warsong 19 is einmalig! Mit wachsenden Fähigkeiten schwindet der Spass. (<-meine persönliche Meinung)
3. ich hatte teileweise das gefühl, es gibt fraktionen, die der meinung sind, wir nehmen den "durchreisenen" die chancen. WIR sorgen dafür, dass die "durchreisenen" GEWINNEN! (zumindest versuchen wir das)

ehrlich, ich hab die regeln nich gemacht, und solang wow es erlaubt, werde ich immer die besten waffen tragen. und wenn dafür mein main ein jahr farmen muss, ist dies auch gerechtfertigt. warum ist der arena-meister für 19'er dermaßen imba? weil ich dafür monatelang meinen schlaf geopfert hab. ich mache mit lvl 19 das selbe wie ihr mit lvl 70. ich kämpfe. und ich will gewinnen. wer mit einem anderen vorsatz ins bg geht, hat da nix verloren.

aransamsam, wegen dir wollte ich schon einen mage anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


drûîdê, du bist der beweiss, dass dudus cool sind.
wunjo.., méx......., ich liebe euch.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

spab schrieb:


> 3. ich hatte teileweise das gefühl, es gibt fraktionen, die der meinung sind, wir nehmen den "durchreisenen" die chancen. WIR sorgen dafür, dass die "durchreisenen" GEWINNEN! (zumindest versuchen wir das)
> 
> ich kämpfe. und ich will gewinnen. wer mit einem anderen vorsatz ins bg geht, hat da nix verloren.




hnmmmm
ich danke allen PVP twinks die mir beim durchreisen geholfen haben das BG durch dummes vom friedhof laufen zu meiner leiche zu gewinnen
was waere ich ohne euch
ich muesste tatsaechlich im mBG nicht nur dumm darauf warten mich wiederzubeleben sondern muesste dann auch noch gegen gleich starke kaempfen...
oh mein gott
da macht es doch mehr spass am friedhof zu stehen und zuzugucken wie die super-pvp twinks alles machen

[/ironie off]

klar wollen wir alle im BG gewinnen, wenn wir da rein gehen...
aber* WIR* wollen gewinnen....und nicht nur dabei stehen und gucken welche fraktion gerade mehr pvp twinks dabei hat


----------



## Schamll (1. Dezember 2007)

ja sowas kenne ich zur genüge mittlerweile gibts das auch schon mit 40 ausdauer und 20 bewegelichkeit


----------



## spab (1. Dezember 2007)

das einzige problem ist doch, dass wir nich lvln. das beste equip kann man uns nich vorwerfen, ich glaube JEDER versucht das beste aus seinem char zu machen. ich verstehe durchaus, dass manchen der spass vergeht wenn sie im bg chancenlos sind.

man kann uns also vorwerfen, dass wir nicht lvln.   ich gehe mit meinem 70er hexer nich in bg's. (und der lvlt fürs erste auch nich) auch arena hab ich nach kurzem probieren gelassen. warum?  ich hatte nich den hauch einer chance. was wär die alternative? sich besseres equip zulegen. bei lvl 70 is das ganz normal, aber bei lvl 19 bekommt man sofort eine armada von protestrufen vor den bug geknallt.

ich spiele meinen twink nicht um die "normalen" gamer zu ärgern. ich spiele ihn, weil mir das spass macht. und es macht am meisten spass, wenn die runde im kräfteverhältnis ausbalanciert ist. 

ergo

die horde braucht mehr pvp-twinks


(is nur n spiel)


----------



## Uktawa (2. Dezember 2007)

spab schrieb:


> das einzige problem ist doch, dass wir nich lvln. das beste equip kann man uns nich vorwerfen, ich glaube JEDER versucht das beste aus seinem char zu machen. ich verstehe durchaus, dass manchen der spass vergeht wenn sie im bg chancenlos sind.
> 
> man kann uns also vorwerfen, dass wir nicht lvln.   ich gehe mit meinem 70er hexer nich in bg's. (und der lvlt fürs erste auch nich) auch arena hab ich nach kurzem probieren gelassen. warum?  ich hatte nich den hauch einer chance. was wär die alternative? sich besseres equip zulegen. bei lvl 70 is das ganz normal, aber bei lvl 19 bekommt man sofort eine armada von protestrufen vor den bug geknallt.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ein Prima Beispiel wie es eigendlich NICHT sein sollte. Weil Du in den 70er BGs nicht mithalten kannst (ich geh mal davon aus das es so ist nach deinen Worten zu urteilen), gehst Du mit nem "Powertwink" in ein kleines BG wohl wissend das du dort auf Spieler treffen wirst die eigendlich null Chancen gegen dich haben. Und nicht weil du gut bist, nein weil Du einfach überpowert bist. Das ist so als würde ein Schwergewichts-Boxer mit nem Boxer aus der Fliegengwichtsklasse in den Ring steigen weil er in seiner Klasse nur KO`s kassiert. Mit Fairnis und können hat das nix zu tun.
Anstatt das Du dich mal dahinter klemmst um deinen 70er PvP Fit zu machen, nein lieber gehst Du dann in das 19er BG um "Noobs" ab zu farmen. Wo bitte liegt da der Spass, ausser für dich selber?
Auch wenn Du sagst das Du deinen Twink nicht spielst um andere Gamer zu ärgern...du tust es ja trotzdem. Denk mal drüber nach. 
Was Du letzendlich tust ist ganz allein Dir überlassen. Aber wundere Dich nicht wenn man dich dann auf Grund deiner Handlungen kritisiert.
Und was das ausbalancierte Kräfteverhältnis betrifft...da kann ich nur müde lächeln. Wo ist da Balancing wo von 10 Spielern einer Fraktion minimum 3 (oft auch mehr)  gepimt sind ? Der Rest..also die ungepimten sehen da mit Sicherheit keinerlei Balancing.


----------



## Forenwriter (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe schon das artet in pvp twinks gelaber aus....
mal ganz ehrlich wen man gut is hat man mit pvp twinks auch keine probleme...
hatte bisher nie welche...
ihr mögt keine herausforderungen oder?
wenn ich seh ein spieler is 3mal so gut euipped wei ich gibt es mir doch erst recht den anreiz ihn  zu besiegen.
zB bin überleben geskillter jäger was meint ihr wieviel spaß es macht ein schurken zum beispiel auschließlich im nahkampf zu besiegen?^^man muss nur wissen wie^^
und ein teil is auch immer vom glück abhängig hatte zB manche kämpfe davon wo ich nur crit hatte obwohl mein crit bei 23% lag^^


----------



## spab (2. Dezember 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Prima Beispiel wie es eigendlich NICHT sein sollte. Weil Du in den 70er BGs nicht mithalten kannst (ich geh mal davon aus das es so ist nach deinen Worten zu urteilen), gehst Du mit nem "Powertwink" in ein kleines BG wohl wissend das du dort auf Spieler treffen wirst die eigendlich null Chancen gegen dich haben. Und nicht weil du gut bist, nein weil Du einfach überpowert bist. Das ist so als würde ein Schwergewichts-Boxer mit nem Boxer aus der Fliegengwichtsklasse in den Ring steigen weil er in seiner Klasse nur KO`s kassiert. Mit Fairnis und können hat das nix zu tun.
> Anstatt das Du dich mal dahinter klemmst um deinen 70er PvP Fit zu machen, nein lieber gehst Du dann in das 19er BG um "Noobs" ab zu farmen. Wo bitte liegt da der Spass, ausser für dich selber?
> Auch wenn Du sagst das Du deinen Twink nicht spielst um andere Gamer zu ärgern...du tust es ja trotzdem. Denk mal drüber nach.
> Was Du letzendlich tust ist ganz allein Dir überlassen. Aber wundere Dich nicht wenn man dich dann auf Grund deiner Handlungen kritisiert.
> Und was das ausbalancierte Kräfteverhältnis betrifft...da kann ich nur müde lächeln. Wo ist da Balancing wo von 10 Spielern einer Fraktion minimum 3 (oft auch mehr)  gepimt sind ? Der Rest..also die ungepimten sehen da mit Sicherheit keinerlei Balancing.




??? ich will ja nich kleinlich sein, aber so wird das doch nix. die spieler, die ich im 70'er bg treffe wissen auch wohl, dass ich null chancen gegen sie hab. das is doch das selbe ?! der 19'er twink ist keine rache meiner 70'er minderwertigkeit. ich kämpfe lieber gegen gleich-bzw stärkere gruppen, als lowis abzuschlachten. davon mal abgesehen, wäre nich der schwergewichtsboxer schuld, sondern der veranstalter. schon alleine der umstand, dass ich mich hier verteidigen muss, kommt mir falsch vor. dein nächster satz is hammer. --Wo bitte liegt da der Spass, ausser für dich selber?--   rat mal für wen ich wow spiele!   ob ich jetzt anfange darüber nachzudenken, ob der hordi frustriert ist?  steht im fahnenraum ne behandlungscouch?    ich hab 6 chars auf nem pvp-server durch strangle gespielt, und selbst da sag ich ja selbst "wenns dir nich passt, spiel nich pvp"  aber wir reden von nem battlrground. nem BATTLEground! der beste gewinnt, wer nich gewinnt muss besser werden.
darüber hinaus, hab ich von mitspielern in ws noch nie solcherlei kritiken gehört. gut, vl traunse sich nie.

euer vorschlag wäre?  den 19'er weiterlvln, dafür meinen 70'er abschlachten lassen, damit ich chice arenaitems bekomme? (gut, rein modisch is das natürlich hammer) alle sind glücklich wenn wir die rollen nur oft genug tauschen?

alles in allem, hab ich mir nix vorzuwerfen. ich befolge regeln, die ich nich gemacht hab. ich spiele wow, weils spass macht. ich bin kein unfairer spieler. ich greife keine kleinen hordler an, ich bescheisse meine  mitspieler nich, ich bin sogar relativ freundlich und umgänglich. und im bg gibts aufs maul.  sollte blizzard die regeln zur unterbindung von pvp-twinks ändern, werde ich mir auch keinen strick nehmen. 

grüßt die nacht!


----------



## Namir (22. April 2008)

mit level 19 ist es schon ziemlich krass. ein guter pvp-twink hat die schon erwähnten 1.5-2k hp und ein normal gelevelter hat noch so 500 hp.
aber so ab level 29 ist der unterschied nicht mehr so gross. (300 hp haust du mit nem schreddernkrit oder meuchelnkrit oder frostblitzkrit oder so grad weg.) da hat ein normal gelevelter auch schon knapp mehr als 1000 leben und ein twink vielleicht doppelt so viel. das bringt man mit intelligentem einsetzen seiner fähigkeiten locker weg. 
mit 39 merkt man den unterschied kaum noch, ob da 2k mit normal leveln oder 2.5k als twink. ich hab sie mit meinem schurken jedenfalls alle gekillt, und der war nicht gepimpt, nur ganz ok equipt.
59er twinks sind wieder hässlich, weil die dann völlig mit blauem bc-equip rumdüsen und so 5k leben oder mehr haben.
das ist jetzt alles im sinne, wenn man mit level *9 bg geht. wenn man das gefühl hat, man kann die twinks auch mit lvl *5 oder *6 killen, dann wirds logischerweise schwerer. das hat dann aber mehr mit dem eigenen level zu tun !!


----------



## phexus (22. April 2008)

-gelöscht wegen Stumpfsinns-


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mehr möglich nur einige haben mitgedacht und die Hosen in massen verzaubert ehe es durch den Patch unmöglich war und diese werden immernoch nach und nach verhökert.


wieso, is das nicht mehr möglich? Wäre mir neu. Schau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht auf die Hose, muss aber ein ab 60er machen. Normal.
Dagegen das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht schon etwas anders aus.



2Pac schrieb:


> das is ein ganz normales pvp twink hose mit verzauberer mein twink hat die mit 40ausdauer hat aber auch 230g gekostet aber naja wohin mit dem gold^^



Jugon ich habs für 200 bekommen ;Þ



bockert schrieb:


> Denke das viele Leute einfach neidisch sind auf die pvp Tvinks mit ihren teueren verzauberungen. usw. Weil sie es selbst nicht gebacken kriegen ihren mainchar gut auszustatten, flamen sie wieder rum was das zeug hält. (allgemein)


hahaaaa wie geil! Wisst schon, die ewigen "ihr-kriegt-mit-euren-Mains-nichts-gebacken-Heuler" kriegen hier mal locker aus der Hüfte eins, das is lieb. Wenn man schon eine primitive Meinung ungefragt übernimmt und verbreitet sollte man auch drauf achten, dass man dabei nicht seinen engen Horizont und seine mangelnde Toleranz offenbart.

ach, hier meiner: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Nebuzardar


----------



## Med!um (22. April 2008)

Solche vz sind normal^^
Im 19er PvP laufen echt kranke Gestalten rum...


----------



## schmiedemeister (22. April 2008)

omg bitte damit läuft jeder PvP twink rum bitte....


----------



## Calmituron (22. April 2008)

Das teil ist standard im ah... für besser equipte pvp rouges gibt es die mit 5 sta und 5 bew, wo mann dann 40 stamina und 12 bew draufzaubert.... ist etwas teurer aber eindeutig besser.... glücksschuss? rofl auf welchem realm spielst du^^


----------



## Calmituron (22. April 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> wieso, is das nicht mehr möglich? Wäre mir neu. Schau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr ausführlicher text, auch wenn ich dich drauf hinweisen muss dass man



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht auf 19er items verzaubern kann.... erst ab 55 (itemlvl)


----------



## Tomtek (22. April 2008)

olololol zomfg rofl


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2008)

Calmituron schrieb:


> sehr ausführlicher text, auch wenn ich dich drauf hinweisen muss dass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das war meine Aussage. Zum Vergleich gepostet.


----------



## Burzum (22. April 2008)

GENAU die hose hat mein pvptwink auch xD .... und der hat auch ngi auf 150 für die brille 0o und so rennt jeder 2. pvptwink doch auch rum oder net?! is doch nix besonderes mehr


----------



## Elidrias (22. April 2008)

Muss mal meine 19er twink sehn

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ck&n=Razhel

is halt so


----------



## luXz (22. April 2008)

ich frag mich was du hasst ne hose mit grollbalgbeinrüstung
die gibts schon lange und 70g is verhältnismässig teuer dafür
ich kann die dinger herstellen und verkauf die so für 50-60 gold
ist keine verzauberung sonder nen leder rüstungsset das man ab lvl 60 auf hosen machen kann 
und wenn die hose net bop is auch verkaufen

blizz kann das leicht verhinder indem der gegenstand gebunden wird wenn man ne grollbalgrüssi drauf macht


----------



## Zer0X (22. April 2008)

Boa, der verdammte Thread ist 4 Monate alt, keiner interessiert sich mehr für son scheiß aber  dann muss wieder wer hier drin posten -_-


----------



## Firé_Loki (22. April 2008)

das garnix hab nen lvl 10er geshen de rnur graue items hate und auf fast jedme grauen item ne verzuaberung er hate graue hose wo auch 50 ap und 15 crit oder so drauf wahren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> das garnix hab nen lvl 10er geshen de rnur graue items hate und auf fast jedme grauen item ne verzuaberung er hate graue hose wo auch 50 ap und 15 crit oder so drauf wahren ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja schade dass ich meinen lvl1 Banker Gamon nich posten kann.. hab halt ab und an wen dran Vz - Kunst skillen lassen


----------



## Chillers (7. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...


Naja, frage mich auch, wo dein Problem ist...ich mache gerne! PvP und habe eine Schurkin extra für LV 29 angelegt..
da die Petroleumpfützengamaschen im AH für 80 G gekauft und leider! noch nicht geblickt, wie man das mit der Grollbalgbeinrüssi macht.
Ansonsten auch die netten Sachen für gekauft und Pvp-Sachen in WS, Arathibecken geholt. 

Klar hatte ich das Gold (z.B. für die Hose) von den 70érn- aber was soll´s?
Die sind auch monatelang so gestreift, haben gequestet, G gemacht und im PvP einen auf die Mütze bekommen.

Und willste dann auch verbieten, dass Lowies sich ziehen lassen um z.B. in Gnome an Sachen zu kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder dass Arenaleute mit rachsüchtigem Gladiator die anderen im BG nur so umknocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Horde ist so gut gerüstet, die kriegen auch so´n Overpimp klein- nur bindest Du erstmal 3-4 Spieler, die Dich gemeinsam downkriegen wollen- und das tun sie auch.
KEINER ist so imba, dass er nie weggehauen wird.

Und zur Beruhigung- auch wenn man weiss wie, gehen ein paar Tage ins Land, bis Du den kleinen PvP´ler so weit hast...
normales Pvp eben für Marken/Ehre im 29ér Bereich (Medaillon der Allianz), regelmässiges abchecken/warten im AH.

Ich find´s k, da könnte ich auch whinen, weil andere in den Highcontentgilden sind und inzwischen Illidan farmen gehen-
ein Neuer kommt mit seinem char da auch nicht nach´ner Woche hin.

Gewusst wie, einen Weg suchen, Zähne zusammen- es ist ein SPIEL und jedem Tierchen sein Plasierchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hollia1 (7. Juni 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




Netherkluftbeinrüstung (40aus.,12bew,) ca. 200-300g
Grollbalgbeinrüstung (30aus,10bew,) ca. 40-60g
sillberner zauberfaden (46heilung,ca. 14schaden,15ausdauer) ca. 70-120g
goldener zauberfaden(66heilung,22schaden,20aus,) ca. 200-300g

Das rare Equip kostet wenn man sich die besten sachen holt fast garnichts bei Schurken,Krieger,Priester vill. 100g aber mehr nicht
Mungo geht nicht auf lvl 19 frühstens ab 29
Kreuzfahrer kostet ca. 100-200g

Habe selber 3 Twinks auf 19 und habe für alle denk ich mal 1500g ausgegeben 

 [post="0"]Mein Priester[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Krieger[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Schurke[/post]

Ich hab diese 3 Twinks weil mein Main auf 70 ein Tank ist und somit ich das Bg nicht richtig ausleben kann ^^ und bin zu faul einen neuen char auf 70 zu spielen so habe ich mir diese 3 Twinks gemacht.


----------



## Two (7. Juni 2008)

habe ich schon oft gesehen...
steht oft im ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hollia1 (7. Juni 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




Netherkluftbeinrüstung (40aus.,12bew,) ca. 200-300g
Grollbalgbeinrüstung (30aus,10bew,) ca. 40-60g
sillberner zauberfaden (46heilung,ca. 14schaden,15ausdauer) ca. 70-120g
goldener zauberfaden(66heilung,22schaden,20aus,) ca. 200-300g

Das rare Equip kostet wenn man sich die besten sachen holt fast garnichts bei Schurken,Krieger,Priester vill. 100g aber mehr nicht
Mungo geht nicht auf lvl 19 frühstens ab 29
Kreuzfahrer kostet ca. 100-200g

Habe selber 3 Twinks auf 19 und habe für alle denk ich mal 1500g ausgegeben 

 [post="0"]Mein Priester[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Krieger[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Schurke[/post]

Ich hab diese 3 Twinks weil mein Main auf 70 ein Tank ist und somit ich das Bg nicht richtig ausleben kann ^^ und bin zu faul einen neuen char auf 70 zu spielen so habe ich mir diese 3 Twinks gemacht.


----------



## hollia1 (7. Juni 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




Netherkluftbeinrüstung (40aus.,12bew,) ca. 200-300g
Grollbalgbeinrüstung (30aus,10bew,) ca. 40-60g
sillberner zauberfaden (46heilung,ca. 14schaden,15ausdauer) ca. 70-120g
goldener zauberfaden(66heilung,22schaden,20aus,) ca. 200-300g

Das rare Equip kostet wenn man sich die besten sachen holt fast garnichts bei Schurken,Krieger,Priester vill. 100g aber mehr nicht
Mungo geht nicht auf lvl 19 frühstens ab 29
Kreuzfahrer kostet ca. 100-200g

Habe selber 3 Twinks auf 19 und habe für alle denk ich mal 1500g ausgegeben 

 [post="0"]Mein Priester[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Krieger[/post]
[post="0"]Mein Schurke[/post]

Ich hab diese 3 Twinks weil mein Main auf 70 ein Tank ist und somit ich das Bg nicht richtig ausleben kann ^^ und bin zu faul einen neuen char auf 70 zu spielen so habe ich mir diese 3 Twinks gemacht.


----------



## nkL (7. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...




also mein 19er hat sogar den epic faden auf der hose, mit nochmal 10ausdauer und 2crit mehr^^


----------



## Churchak (8. Juni 2008)

bockert schrieb:


> Denke das viele Leute einfach neidisch sind auf die pvp Tvinks mit ihren teueren verzauberungen. usw. Weil sie es selbst nicht gebacken kriegen ihren mainchar gut auszustatten, flamen sie wieder rum was das zeug hält. (allgemein)



danke du rettest meinen tag hab gut gelacht.^^
Nun aber lieber aufgehört mit denken  du tust dir sonst noch weh ^^


----------



## Georan (8. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber:
MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI

Worüber sich manche aufregen... 

zu viel zeit huh?


----------



## Cr3s (8. Juni 2008)

toll..kostet 90g oder so


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Juni 2008)

ist doch ganz normal mittlerweile...ein über lvl 60 char benutzt einfach dieses komische grollhuflederset und schon hat man da 30 ausd und 10 agi drauf...
hab auch schon welche gesehn, die da das epische draufgepackt hatten...also darüber kann man sich bei pvp-twinks mittlerweile nicht mehr wundern


----------



## PureAndy (8. Juni 2008)

Echt voll krank was es schon alles gibt


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juni 2008)

Ähm Leute...ich habe diesen Thread Ende letzten Jahres erstellt. Da sollten einige von Euch mal drauf achten bevor sie hier rum posten von wegen "ist ja nix besonderes" ect.
Und das so viele meinen das es ja nix besonderes mehr sei zeigt doch nur wieder einmal mehr wo WoW hin gedrifftet ist. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie froh ich bin das ich es nicht mehr spiele.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ähm Leute...ich habe diesen Thread Ende letzten Jahres erstellt. Da sollten einige von Euch mal drauf achten bevor sie hier rum posten von wegen "ist ja nix besonderes" ect.
> Und das so viele meinen das es ja nix besonderes mehr sei zeigt doch nur wieder einmal mehr wo WoW hin gedrifftet ist. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie froh ich bin das ich es nicht mehr spiele.


was möchtest du mit deiner aussage jetzt genau sagen? steige gerade nicht dahinter. wenn du kein wow mehr spielst, brauchst du doch eigentlich auch nicht mehr hier in diesem threat sein.


----------



## Foertel (8. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (8. Juni 2008)

immer diese leute die sagen das sie kein wow mehr spielen un wie scheisse das doch is und dann aber im wow forum rumposten. na vermisste nich vll doch irgendwas xD


----------



## Churchak (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Und das so viele meinen das es ja nix besonderes mehr sei zeigt doch nur wieder einmal mehr wo WoW hin gedrifftet ist. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie froh ich bin das ich es nicht mehr spiele.



hihihi wenn du irgendwann mal bissel mehr lebenserfahrung gesammelt hast wirst du sehn das das kein wowfenomen ist sondern das es sowas in der form in jedem spiel geben wird. ist nun mal leider so das es immer leute geben wird die ihren kleinen schniedel mit allen mittel kompensieren müssen. ^^


----------



## talsimir (8. Juni 2008)

Naja finde auch das es zimmlich unfair den anderen gegen über ist sowas sollte man schon nur für lv 55+ machen diese Enchants aber Blizzard will das warscheinlich ja gar nicht,...


----------



## Xall13 (8. Juni 2008)

also ich find das ganz normal :O


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

Hawk0 schrieb:


> Also das Rüstungsset ist ja jetzt mal nicht so selten, dass es irgendwie nen eigenen Thread verdient hätte^^
> 
> Also jeder Twink von mir bekommt sobald er lvl5 erreicht entweder dieses Set, oder das mit +25Spelldmg und +15Ausdauer.
> 
> ...



jup mein schurke hat 2mal kreuzfahrer damits angemer ist und ich nicht reggen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich mach nebenbei noch 39er bg zumindestb is ich 40 bin. und nein ich hab nur 1700 life und keine 3k life + 2mal mungo <-- die trozdem sterben weil sie no skill haben -.- <-- <3 preparation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (8. Juni 2008)

Ich dachte erst es geht um den Preis von 70 Gold bei diesen Hosen, was doch echt Günstig ist bei uns wird das so um die 80-90g gehandelt.
Sowas habe ich aber auch mal aus Fun gemacht, den Runenverzierten Zauberfaden auf die Startgebiethosen meines Magiers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (8. Juni 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



Mungo geht meines Wissens nicht auf unter lvl 35 items


----------



## Brubanani (8. Juni 2008)

ist doch normal XD und wer am 19 pvp spaß hat darf sich doch auch sowas kaufen und einbauen XD ^^ aber overpowerd ist nur das schwert von morladim (Dämmerwald) für 29 wo man dann Mungo drauf hat XD


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. Juni 2008)

Wer sichs leisten kann...
Ist doch im Grunde wie im wahren Leben. Der eine läuft aufm Fußballplatz mit den abgenutzten Schuhen seines Bruder, der andere mit dem neusten Modell. 
Und das im Low-Lvl-Kinderkicker-Bereich. Hey, welchen sinn haben da teure Schuhe? Da wächst man eh gleich raus. 
Ok, dadurch ist man nicht übermäßig bevorteilt... sehen wir es aus dem Neidaspekt. :>


----------



## SixNight (8. Juni 2008)

Lol mein warri war ma pvp twink .. hab auf meinem Kang der Köpfer oda so Scharfrichter .. auf meiner hose 50 ap 12 crit hit oda so .. hände armschienen alles enchantet gehabt ^^


----------



## SixNight (8. Juni 2008)

Brubanani schrieb:


> ist doch normal XD und wer am 19 pvp spaß hat darf sich doch auch sowas kaufen und einbauen XD ^^ aber overpowerd ist nur das schwert von morladim (Dämmerwald) für 29 wo man dann Mungo drauf hat XD



Anlege lvl muss 35 sein um Mungo rauf zumachen nur so btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (8. Juni 2008)

was ist daran schlimm meine twinks laufen auch damit rum mehr leben? und so teuer ist das dingen wirklich nicht selbst bei meinem horden char (lvl20 horden main) hat es


----------



## Staaken (8. Juni 2008)

lol. Ich war vorgestern mit meinem Main aufm 19er Schlachtfeld (hab auf Mal´Ganis neu angefangen^^).
Und diese Verzauberung hat dort fast jeder (Twink). Im 19er Bg ist diese Verzauberung ,,normal" (für Twinks). =(


----------



## Nevad (8. Juni 2008)

Hey 70 Gold?! Da würde ich sofort zuschlagen,ist ein echtes Schnäppchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (8. Juni 2008)

Ach du meine Güte!!!
Auf meinem 51er Druiden habe ich auf den Hosen den Silbernen Zauberfaden!!! ACH DU SCHEISSE!!!! HOFFENTLICH ENTDECKT DAS KEIN GM, SONST WERDE ICH NOCH VERWARNT, ODER NOCH SCHLIMMER; ICH WERDE GEBANNT!!!! Ich werfe die Hosen gleich wieder weg, das steht fest, ich wusste ja nicht dass das verboten ist!!!!


----------



## Torglosch (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn sie das wirklich Ausmerzen wollen könnten sie das einfach tun.

Aber statt dessen erlauben sie die Hosenverstärkungen und lassen Verzauberungen wie Mungo ab level 35 zu was auf 39 sofort zu unmengen doppelmungo schurken geführt hat.

So lange spieler in das ausrüsten ihrer PvP Twinks Zeit und Gold (und damit noch mehr Zeit) investieren freut sich Blizzard und es wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Sich auf 19/29/39/49 bestmöglich Auszurüsten ist eben immer noch einfacher als das auf 70 durch Monatelanges ehrefarmen zu machen.

Und dann kommen immer noch ein paar wenige mit beiden Gleven und haben immer noch equip vorteile.

Insofern ist es im Low Level PvP vom equip her fairer als im Endgame. Es beschweren sich verständlicherweise oft leute die beim Level mal ins BG gehen und dabei in sekunden zerlegt werden aber so fühlen sich auch leute die frisch 70 mit grünen Sachen in ein BG gehen und auf nen S3 treffen.


----------



## Ronas (8. Juni 2008)

das is bei 19er pvp twinks so weit ich weis völlig normal


----------



## Torglosch (8. Juni 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Anlege lvl muss 35 sein um Mungo rauf zumachen nur so btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Questaxt die man mit 29 bekommen kann geht vom Itemlevel auf jeden Fall mit Mungo, beim MorLadim schwert weiss ich es nicht aber könnte sein wenn man die quest früh macht das das Itemlevel ausreicht. Es gibt auch ein paar Handschuhe und ne Brustplatte die man auf 29 bekommen und sich mit 35er Verzauberungen aufrüsten lassen kann.


----------



## Crosis (8. Juni 2008)

also erstma zum TuPac_X mungo kann man nur auf items für lvl35 oder höher packen^^ und das wäre auch die allgemeine möglichkeit die rüssisets+zauberfäden aus dem 19er+29er bereich zu holen: "kann nur auf ein item dessen lvl 35 oder höher ist angewendet werden" und fertig ist das wenn man das so macht das alle das gleiche equip bekommen heulen wieder die pvp noobs rum das die keine bgs geschweige denn arena machen können


----------



## Thursoni (8. Juni 2008)

Nikfire schrieb:


> Die hose hat mein 19ner PvP schurke auch haben die meisen 19pvpler!! entweder so oder die mit den zauberfaden!! Es will halt jeder gewinnen deswegen machen sie das weils die gegner auch haben.



Ich hab solch Hosen auch für Twinks zum lvln. Kostet ja nur 100gold und dafür gehts leveln um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juni 2008)

Mich wundert nur, daß das Ding so billig ist.... allein das verbesserungsteil wäre er wohl teurer losgeworden, wenn ers nicht auf die Hose gepackt hätte...


----------



## BunnyBunny (8. Juni 2008)

So ne Hose hat jeder 19er PvP-Twink Schurke oder Jäger.


Lerne damit zu leben.


----------



## Hanharr der Schami (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



Aha, und was ist daran nun so besonders? Jeder PvP-Twink rennt heutzutage mit dem scheiß rum das ist doch nichts neues. Mal abgesehen davon das Pvp-Twinks feige sind


----------



## Valladion (8. Juni 2008)

Mein Twink hat die Hose mit +40 Ausdauer +12 Beweglichkeit


----------



## The Future (8. Juni 2008)

wieder ein so sinreicher Thread


----------



## Haimon (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim betrachten und Bauklötzer staunen...



mich wundert nur der preis. ist ein super schnäppchen! gleich zugreifen!

in den 30-39er schlachtfeldern springen die schurken mit mungo rum... aber was will man machen? entweder levelt man weiter oder besucht das nächste schlachtfeld. so what?


----------



## QcK (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn es jeder haben kann gleicht es sich aus... 19er twink sind halt für viele auch dafür da, wenn sie nimmer wissen wohin mit ihrem gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



Sowas hat jeder gute 19er pvp schurke/jäger an


----------



## Sebasti92 (8. Juni 2008)

Omg bist du ein napöl.. das gibts aber auch schon lange.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread beweisst doch mal wieder wunderbar wie aufmerksam viele von Euch das Forum lesen. Da wird alles fix überflogen um so schnell wie nur möglich seinen (zum Teil) dummen Kommentar ab zu lassen.
Wer genau hin schaut wird feststellen das dieser Thread von mir ENDE LETZTEN JAHRES erstellt wurde. Also nicht gestern, vorgestern oder letzte Woche.
Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war es zwar in Mode seinen Twink so zu pimpen, allerdings war es nicht so selbstverständlich wie es ja wohl heute zu sein scheint. Es ging weder um den Preis der Hose noch um die Hose an sich. Es ging einfac nur daran das Blizzard es auf Deutsch gesagt scheiss egal war/ist ob es ein faires Balancing in den Low BGs gibt oder nicht. Gerade im hinblick darauf das ja angeblich ständig neue Spieler zu WoW stiessen. 
Also bitte erst lesen und auch mal auf die Daten schauen bevor ihr hier einfach nur euren Senf rein ballert. Und das ich als Ex-WoWler in meinen alten Threads rum stöber und hier und da auch noch was dazu schreibe, hat ja wohl kaum etwas damit zu tun ob ich WoW noch Spiele oder nicht. Ich war 3 Jahre aktiv dabei und habe mir das letzte Jahr den "Zerfall" eines guten Spieles zu einem Mainstream-Dummi-Produkt mit an sehen müssen.
WoW war gut, aber meiner Meinung nach hat es die besten Zeiten hinter sich. Und das liegt auch zum Teil daran das Blizzard eben durch solche Möglichkeiten des Overpimpens dafür sorgte das die Balanc so gut ist wie die zwischen nem Vorschlaghammer und nem rohem Hühnerei.


----------



## Waldschurke (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...



was ist daran so speziell ??? ich hab die bessere vz auf den hosen bei meinem 19pvp twink


----------



## KeineGeige (8. Juni 2008)

sers@all

Dieser Staunt-mal-über-sein-Equip-Thread wird wieder mal 1a zum wine-thread.

Deshalb hier mal meine kleine, bescheidene Meinung (speziell auf WS L19):

1) Wenn ich den Lederer-Enchant auf meine L19 Hose bekomme, dann ist das legal und im Sinne des Erfinders, dies auch zu tun. Und keine Frage von fair oder unfair. (Fair oder unfair ist nur die Gegner-Wahl: bin ich gepimpt, suche ich mir nen gepimpten. Bin ichs nicht, suche ich mir 9 Kollegen, die mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2) Wenn ich BG gehe, dann möchte ich entsprechend ausgerüstet sein. Also nutze ich die mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten. Und dazu gehören nunmal auch die Enchants.
3) Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, spielt entweder mit seinem Gear weiter und hofft, dass andere das BG gewinnen oder hat seinen Spass mit den ungepimpten.
was mich zu zu Punkt 4 führt:
4) Was wollt ihr im BG? Die Neuen gehen schnuppern und sagen: nee, is nix für mich. Komme später wieder/ ich pimpe erst mal meinen Char.
BG hat mMn nix mit PVP zu tun, das ist Gemetzel. Low-L-PVP kannst du mit rechter Maustaste machen.
Die L60 Mount Farmer müssen durch. Entweder hier oder später. Und wenn sie erst mit 50+ in die BGs gehen, um Marken zu farmen, pimpt ihr dann nicht?

Ich habe mir mal nen L19 Krieger gebastelt: Hosenenchant, Stam wo es nur geht, Schwert mit Crusader. Und BG macht immernoch keinen Spass! Auch mit diesem Gear.
Aber der Grund war eigentlich:
5) Im PVE sind verzauberte Klassen leichter zu spielen. Vor allem mein Deff-Krieger freut sich über jedes Fitzelchen Leben.
6) Alle, die diese wunderbaren Argumente bzgl. nicht befriedigender Sexualitätsmerkmale als Argument bringen: Ihr seid die Gefrusteten, weil ihr nicht das Gold habt, selber zu pimpen, gelle!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die dann am Besten ihren 70er rausholen und in die Low-L-Gebiete ziehen und erst mal ordentlich die Kleinen verhauen. Getreu dem Motto: Bei denen ist bestimmt jemand dabei, der jemanden kennt, dessen Schwager einer Arbeitskollegin einen Bruder hat, von dem ein Schulfreund aus der ersten Klasse einen Kumpel hatte, dessen heutiger bester Freund im BG war. (Und außerdem sind diese Aussagen der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels nicht wirklich förderlich.)
Mein Tipp: levelt euren Main hoch und geht dann BG. Und wenn ihr das Gold habt und es nicht ausgeben wollt, wer flamed euch deswegen?
7) Auch WOW hat einen Geldkreislauf. (auch wenn er teilweise unlogisch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wer zuviel hat, gibt es aus. Ein Lowie freut sich doch über die 25 oder 30 oder nochmehr Gold, die er aus dem Verkauf der blauen BOEs ziehen kann. Für ihn lohnen sich die Item nicht, weil er sie nicht lang genug nutzen kann.
8) Auch die Ausrüstung eines L19PVP-Twinks ist ein Ziel, das zu erreichen Spass macht.
9) Es wird immer jemanden geben, der besser ist! Das ist der Sinn des Ganzen! Ob es durch Items oder Können sein muss... Nun ja, das wäre mal zu klären.
10) Die Balance eines Spieles ist eine Aufgabe, für die ich nie eingeteilt werden möchte.
11) Was ist das Ziel von WOW? Bestimmter LVL mit bestimmtem Gear? Und das erreichen diese Twinks natürlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12) Es ist auch ohne großen Main möglich, nen L19 Twink zu produzieren. Such dir 2 Sammelberufe und verkaufe, was das Zeug hält. Dauert zwar länger, ist aber ohne Probleme machbar.
13) Lasst den Neid draußen. Wenn jemand einen gut ausgerüsteten Char hat, dann hat er irgendwann mal was dafür getan! Freut euch mit ihm. Es ist ein Spiel!
14) Warum soll Blizzard was ändern? Das BG wird genutzt. Und wer von euch weiß, welchen Sinn Blizzard hinter den BGs sieht? Vllt wollen sie dort gepimpte Chars. Wozu gibt es sonst Belohnungen für BGs?

In diesem Sinne...
Fröhliches Geheule...

Denn es spielt wirklich
KeineGeige


----------



## ReWahn (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich glaub Du solltest Dir meine Worte noch mal durch lesen. Ich hab mich in keiner Weise drüber aufgeregt. Noch weniger hab ich das hier rein geschrieben damit Blizzard das liesst. Den selben Beitrag hab ich nämlich im OFF-Forum noch mal rein gepackt...und da werden sie es lesen.
> 
> Ich wollte damit nur mal aufzeigen das entgegen Blizzards Behauptungen immer noch möglich ist Verzauberungen auf LOW Zeug szu packen die eigendlich für lvl 50+ oder noch höher gedacht sind. Und so lange sowas geht, werden Spieler die es sich leisten können dies auch tun.
> Nur das zB Neueinsteiger im ersten BG so überhauptkeine Chance mehr haben einen Spieler der derart verzaubert ist zu töten...und das sie dann nur Frust aufbauen statt Spielspass...das scheinen viele zu vergessen.
> ...



Und wieder das alltägliche geflame über PvP Twinks... Leute, das Thema war schon so oft da... fällt euch nix neues ein über das ihr weinen könnt?

btw: Kaum einer der WoW gerade anfängt geht ins bg... von 7 Leuten die ich gefagt hab war einer überhaupt vor 70 im bg... im 19er bg laufen eh fast nur noch twinks rum, das balanced sich schon von alleine...


----------



## tworten (8. Juni 2008)

ich mache meinen twinks auch immer hosenentchants   dann gehts bei lvln richtig ab    und beim 19 pvp is das auch obergeil


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. Juni 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Frag nicht wie...staune nur...
> 
> Wer immer noch der Meinung sei das es in den BG`s mit rechten Dingen zu geht wenn es Chars gibt die einfach nicht sterben wollen, der sollte sich mal das Bild anschauen das ich heute Nacht beim AH durchstöbern knipsen durfte.
> Wenn Blizzard meint das BG´s ausgewogen seien und man es durch eingeschränkte Verzauberungen in den Griff bekommen hätte, dass es keine Imba-Power-Twinks mehr gäbe...der denkt warscheinlich auch das am 24.12. der dicke Mann mit weissem Bart durch den Schornstein gerauscht kommt.
> ...


is normal und nix neues mehr das ist bei uns auch dauernd im ah also nix dolles mehr^^


----------



## crazzy (8. Juni 2008)

Shevil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nit schlecht das nenn ich ma glücksschuss ^^


ich weiß ja nich auf welchem server er spielt, aber auf anub'arak is das alltag und wenn man genug gold hat warum nicht?


----------



## Aplizzier (8. Juni 2008)

wer es meint kaufen zumüssen der solls kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

